#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Метод профессора Чжу Цзунсяна 3-1-2 для здоровья и долголетия

## Еше Нинбо

http://forum.buddhismrevival.ru/showthread.php?t=175

*Фильм посвящается всем людям, которые хотят быть здоровыми:*


www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQw7kKKPNxE
*Перевод этого фильма на русский язык:*
Фильм о методе п&#.doc

*Фильм о выдающемся учёном Китая, профессоре Чжу Цзунсяне:*


www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ7mxg-N8Sw
*Перевод этого фильма на русский язык:*
метод 3-1-2.doc

*Как научно тренироваться по оздоровительному методу 3-1-2*
Далее мы начнём определять 3 точки этого метода. Вначале мы определим точку хэгу. Вначале поднимите левую руку. Растопырьте большой и указательный пальцы. Остальные четыре пальца вместе. Посмотрите, между большим и указательным пальцами проходит линия. Вторым шагом поднимите правую руку большим пальцем вверх. На большом пальце можно увидеть поперечную полоску между 1 и 2 фалангой. Затем приставьте эту полоску большого пальца точно к перепоночной линии между большим и указательным пальцем. Затем согните большой палец. Кончик большого пальца при этом будет указывать на точку хэгу. Как её массировать? Не двигая с места кончик большого пальца правой руки, установив его на точке хэгу, разверните ладонь, обняв её левую кисть. Большим пальцем нужно давить вертикально вниз с ритмом одно нажатие в 2 секунды. Раз. Два. Раз. Два. Если у вас нет выраженных ощущений, то нужно массировать точку с вращением и тогда ощущения усилятся. Также на счёт один два. Вы можете посмотреть на картинке путь прохождения канала толстой кишки. Канал идёт от кисти, через предплечье, плечо, затем к шее и потом к лицу. Массаж точки хэгу оказывает выраженный оздоравливающий эффект при следующих заболеваниях: головная боль, головокружения, сухость во рту, боль в горле, высокая температура, кровотечения из носа, зубная боль, болезни шейных позвонков, периартрит плеча, лучеплечевой бурсит, боль в запястье, предотвращает инсульт.  То есть где вы почувствуете ноющую боль, онемение, распирание по ходу канала, там и будет происходить оздоровительный эффект. Если мы будем ежедневно массировать точку хэгу, это будет давать особый профилактический эффект в предупреждении инсульта. Теперь давайте найдём вторую точку. Это точка нэйгуань. Чтобы найти точку нэйгуань, вначале вытяните левую руку. Между кистью и запястьем есть разграничительная линия. Она называется лучезапястной складкой. Сложите вместе три пальца правой руки и приложите их безымянным пальцем к лучезапястной складке на левой руке. И точка нэйгуань окажется на пересечении указательного пальца правой руки и середины запястья левой руки. Чтобы определить её более точное расположение, сожмите кулак и вы увидите две жилки, между которыми и находится точка нэйгуань. А как её массировать? По-прежнему нажимая одни раз в каждые две секунды. Раз, два, раз, два. Чтобы усилить ваше ощущение точки, лучше всего нажимать с вращением влево-вправо. Давайте попробуем. Раз, два, расслабить, раз, два, расслабить. Точка нэйгуань относится к энергетическому каналу перикарда (околосердечной сумки). Он идёт от груди к среднему пальцу. Массируя точку нэйгуань, мы активируем канал околосердечной сумки. Это особенно эффективно при лечении болезней сердца, коронарной болезни сердца, ревмокардита, экстрасистолии, предсердной фибрилляции, миокардита, инфаркта миокарда. Это устраняет функциональные расстройства сердца, блоки в его работе, оказывает лечебный эффект. Кроме того, этот энергетический канал перикарда прежде чем попасть в сердце, проходит через лёгкие. Поэтому он оказывает лечебный эффект на такие болезни как астма, кашель, бронхит, воспаление лёгких, туберкулёз. Для нас здоровых людей регулярный массаж точки нэйгуань является профилактикой инфаркта миокарда.
Дальше мы определим нахождение третьей точки цзусаньли. Вначале посмотрите на коленную чашечку на левой ноге. Ниже коленной чашечки есть углубление. Эта ямка является важной точкой энергетического канала желудка. Эта точка называется точка дуби. Как искать эту точку? Приложите четыре пальца ниже точки дуби. Посмотрите. Затем приложите большой палец правой руки к внешней границе берцовой кости. Место пересечения большого пальца и мизинца и будет точкой цзусаньли (она находится в углублении между большой и малой берцовой костью). А как её массировать? Ухватите берцовую кость правой рукой, при этом не отрывая большой палец от точки цзусаньли. Это позволит вам удобнее воздействовать с силой на точку. И массируйте таким же образом, надавливая вертикально сверху вниз. Одно нажатие в две секунды. Раз, нажимайте вниз. Два, расслабьтесь. Раз, два. Раз, два. Чтобы усилить эффект, особенно из-за того, что мышцы в районе точки цзусаньли довольно большие, массируйте с вращением влево-вправо немного посильнее. Раз, два. Какие болезни можно лечить с помощью массажа точки цзусаньли? Посмотрите на схему прохождения энергетического канала желудка. Этот канал с головы проходит через лицо, шею, грудь, живот и опускается в ноги до 2 пальца ноги. То есть он от головы проходит через всё тело. Поэтому спектр болезней, которые он лечит, очень широк. Эффективен для лечения болезней от головы до ног. Говоря конкретно, массаж точки цзусаньли лечит зубную, головную боль, душевные болезни, высокую температуру,  малярию, ночную потливость, ринит, паралич лицевого нерва, катаральный стоматит, болезни шейных позвонков, ларингит, ощущение удушья в груди, астму, тахикардию, гипертонию, вздутие живота, боли в желудке  (гастроспазмы), желтуху, аппендицит, боли во всех суставах тела, боли в пищеварительной, мочевыделительной, половой системах. В общем, массаж точки цзусаньли имеет лечебный эффект для всех внутренних органов от ног до головы. Поэтому говорят, что точка цзусаньли – это точка долголетия, оздоровления.
Далее мы поговорим о цифре 1 в методе 3-1-2. Цифра 1 в этом методе означает дыхание животом, брюшное дыхание.
Обычным дыханием для нас является дыхание грудью, грудное дыхание. Оно опирается на движения груди. Вдох, выдох. Вдох, выдох. Видите. Оно главным образом опирается на движения груди. Это называется грудным дыханием. Но чтобы выполнить метод под цифрой 1 вам необходимо изменить это привычное дыхание. Нужно. Чтобы ваша грудь при дыхании вообще не двигалась. Чтобы правильно дышать животом, лучше всего лечь на спину. Но этого не достаточно. Нужно расслабить всё тело. Не только нужно расслабить мышцы, но и нужно расслабить сознание, мысли. Это называется концентрацией на даньтяне. Даньтянь – это низ живота, 3 индивидуальных цуня ниже пупка. Думайте о вашем низе живота (даньтяне). Когда вы о нём думаете, ваша грудь не двигается, но вам нужно дышать и при этом типе дыхания на вдохе вы надуваете живот. А на выдохе вы опускаете, втягиваете живот. Сейчас идёт вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Хорошо. Дальше идёт выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох. Вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох. Вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Видите, особенностью этого дыхания является то, что грудь не движется. Дыхание осуществляется только за счёт мышц живота. Когда она делала дыхание грудью, она дышала 10 и более раз в минуту. А при дыхании животом по методу 3-1-2 в минуту выполняется от 4 до 6 вдохов. Такое движение очень медленное. Всё тело расслаблено, грудь не двигается. Полностью осуществляется за счёт движения мышц живота. Такие движения могут активировать, мобилизовать 9 энергетических каналов в её брюшной полости. Во время дыхания животом активируются энергетические каналы, проходящие в области живота. Результатом активации этих девяти энергетических каналов будет особый, выраженный лечебный эффект при гипертонии, бессоннице и сахарном диабете. Мы провели очень большую работу. 5 тысяч человек приняли участие в эксперименте. Как только они овладели методом брюшного дыхания, у них у всех эти три болезни стали подконтрольными. Лечебный эффект составил 95%.
Сейчас мы поговорим о цифре 2 в методе 3-1-2.
Что означает цифра 2 в методе 3-1-2? Она означает спортивную тренировку, базирующуюся на тренировке двух ног. В результате исследований последних двух лет мы обнаружили, что для пожилых людей наиболее оптимальными являются приседания, хотя мы и не ограничиваем использование других видов тренировки ногами. Поскольку приседания не требуют специального помещения и вам самим легко будет контролировать их выполнение в зависимости от вашего состояния, от ваших физических возможностей. Вначале давайте посмотрим как они выполняются. Поставьте ноги на ширину плеч. Тело не должно быть слишком напряжённым. Особенно нужно расслабить вашу поясницу. Тогда вы сможете очень свободно выполнять приседания. Когда я скажу раз,  приседай. Когда я скажу два, вставай. Раз, два. Если у пожилых людей нет сил таким образом выполнять приседания, тогда можно другим помогать их выполнять, либо делать их, держась за батарею, стол, спинку кровати. При этом эффективность для здоровья от такого выполнения будет одинаково высокой. Постепенно усиливайте выполнение упражнения, и постепенно вы сможете выполнять приседания без опоры. Со временем вы почувствуете, что ваша сила увеличилась и вы становитесь с каждым днём всё сильнее.
В целом, в тренировке энергетических каналов 3-1-2
3 – это три точки. Первая – это точка хэгу. Она отвечает за верхние конечности и голову. Вторая точка – это нэйгуань. Она через энергетический канал околосердечной сумки отвечает за грудную полость, сердце и лёгкие. Третья точка  – это цзусаньли. Она отвечает за все внутренние органы всего тела, а также за нижние конечности. То есть эти три точки могут прочистить циркулирование энергии и крови во всём теле.
1 – это дыхание животом, брюшное дыхание. Оно может тренировать 9 энергетических каналов, проходящих в районе живота. Позволяет наполнить вас преднебесной и посленебесной энергией, сделать вас энергичным.
2 - это приседания. Благодаря приседаниям тренируются мышцы всего тела. И оно является защитой от трёх убийц: инсульта, инфаркта и рака. Является профилактикой этих заболеваний.
Система 3-1-2 позволит вам лечить  болезни и предотвращать их появление. Позволит вам быть энергичными, повысить физическую силу. И естественно вы сможете прожить здоровым до ста лет...

Методика оказалась очень эффективной в лечении болезней сердца, гипертонии, рака и сахарного диабета, бессонницы.

*Презентация метода в Чите 29.10.2016:*
https://yadi.sk/i/8FT2rWPpxn9r9
https://yadi.sk/i/lAe_pKO7xnCJ9

Небольшая поправка к теоретической части презентации: на каждой ноге находятся по 6 энергетических каналов, 3 из них янские, 3 - иньские. Также и на руках.

----------

Aion (29.10.2016), Анна А (28.10.2016), Ануруддха (28.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Если картинки, из того-же источника, что и текст- то можно даже не читать- ибо дзу- сан- ли, косячно- с другой стороны кости изображена (пишу как засадивший туда сотни иголок в своё время и учившийся у приезжих китайцев- мастеров))

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Если картинки, из того-же источника, что и текст- то можно даже не читать- ибо дзу- сан- ли, косячно- с другой стороны кости изображена (пишу как засадивший туда сотни иголок в своё время и учившийся у приезжих китайцев- мастеров))


Обжёгся один раз и потерял веру ко всему? Уже давно пора себе рога спилить 

Там же есть два видео (одно с субтитрами на английском), на котором сам профессор показывает расположение точек.

----------

Дубинин (28.10.2016)

----------


## Алик

"Методика оказалась очень эффективной в лечении болезней сердца, гипертонии, рака и сахарного диабета, бессонницы."
Бессонница с диабетом понятно - пешие прогулки, особенно с лыжными палками полезны ( хотя со стороны смотрится по-идиотски и , так думаю, мода на эти палки скоро пройдёт), но онкология как попала в этот список? 
То, что у профессора мама дожила до 103-х лет - не показатель, это единичный пример. Может, она из долгожителей. Да и не зависит от человека, сколько он проживёт.

----------


## Дубинин

> "Методика оказалась очень эффективной в лечении болезней сердца, гипертонии, рака и сахарного диабета, бессонницы."
> Бессонница с диабетом понятно - пешие прогулки, особенно с лыжными палками полезны ( хотя со стороны смотрится по-идиотски и , так думаю, мода на эти палки скоро пройдёт), но онкология как попала в этот список? 
> То, что у профессора мама дожила до 103-х лет - не показатель, это единичный пример. Может, она из долгожителей. Да и не зависит от человека, сколько он проживёт.


Я лет тридцать назад. принимал в людей в белом халате, и мне надо было в трое меньше усилий было тратить на обоснование и придание весомости своим драгоценным советам, чем сейчас. когда разгельдяйски принимаю в трениках и майке, (и даже позорно бороду сбрил, которая защищала невежество лет двадцать ((
Это я к тому, что любой старый- не обязательно несёт то- что "умно",  мозг наш автоматом делает более весомым "что-то"- из за одежды- положения- восхищения окружающих и возраста вещающего ..А дядька оприори не умён- ибо не из за того даже- что застрял в средневековых методах лечения- из за того- что находил всю жизни потребителей этого- и одобрение (частично они могут быть и полезны и эффективны), а из за "объяснялок и обобщений- это от того-то- это от сего-то- это из-за того- то..".

----------

Алик (28.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> хотя со стороны смотрится по-идиотски и , так думаю, мода на эти палки скоро пройдёт


Смотрится не то чтобы по идиотски, но как-то странно, да.
Но... У меня как-то был случай и дали попробовать с такими палками походить, я прошелся туда-сюда.
Это круто!  :Smilie:  Какие-то совершенно непередаваемые ощущения легкости и устойчивости от всего лишь двух палок  :Smilie: 
Так что на пенсии будет чем заняться  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (28.10.2016), Дубинин (28.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Смотрится не то чтобы по идиотски, но как-то странно, да.
> Но... У меня как-то был случай и дали попробовать с такими палками походить, я прошелся туда-сюда.
> Это круто!  Какие-то совершенно непередаваемые ощущения легкости и устойчивости от всего лишь двух палок 
> Так что на пенсии будет чем заняться


Меня такой смех часто разбирает от сих "спортсменов"- соберутся штуки три пузатых пенсионерки и вместо дополнительной активности верхним отделом позвоночника (для чего и призваны палки- если это не спорт палки в горах для разгрузки рюкзака), они идут ещё медленнее в ряд- чем без палок- активно что-то обсуждая- а палки у них- как костыли- дабы не упасть при активном общении..))

----------

Алик (28.10.2016), Фил (28.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Я завтра короткую презентацию буду проводить в Чите этого уникального метода китайской медицины профессора Чжу Цзунсяна. Ему 93 года. Я под впечатлением от него. Хорошо бы еще фильм перевести на русский. Это метод тренировки энергетических каналов, простой и эффективный, без побочных эффектов.
Постараюсь видео запостить, если получится.
Профессор Чжу Цзунсян: 
— Результаты исследований современных ученых Китая говорят, что человек должен жить 125,150,170 лет. Но этого не происходит, потому что человек на знает и не умеет управлять своей системой энергетических каналов (которые признаны сегодня западной медициной)

----------

Анна А (28.10.2016), Ануруддха (28.10.2016)

----------


## Анна А

п.с. спасибо, если принесете видео, это интересно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (28.10.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> (которые признаны сегодня западной медициной)


А ссылок на PubMed не скинете про эту систему энергетических каналов?

Вот то, что китайская акупунктура действует не лучше, чем плацебо, вне зависимости от того, в какие точки вкалывают иголки, и вкалывают ли их по-настоящему, или только делают вид, признано сегодня западной медициной.

Примеры:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27533271
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27776767

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А ссылок на PubMed не скинете про эту систему энергетических каналов?
> 
> Вот то, что китайская акупунктура действует не лучше, чем плацебо, вне зависимости от того, в какие точки вкалывают иголки, и вкалывают ли их по-настоящему, или только делают вид, признано сегодня западной медициной.
> 
> Примеры:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27533271
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27776767


Я переведу эти два фильма и мы постараемся их озвучить.
Эффективность китайской медицины всемирно известна, здесь уже нет необходимости что либо добавлять. Бывают просто врачи асы, мастера своего дела и бывают посредственные специалисты. Может вы просто не встречали хороших врачей?

В свою очередь очень сильно сомневаюсь в эффективности западной медицины:куча таблеток, результатов мало. В основном только снимают симптомы, а не лечат причину болезни, плюс побочные эффекты. Рассматривают все органы отдельно, изолированно. А китайская медицина рассматривает организм как единое целое на основе теории энергетических каналов.

----------


## Йен

> Я завтра короткую презентацию буду проводить в Чите этого уникального метода китайской медицины профессора Чжу Цзунсяна. Ему 93 года. Я под впечатлением от него. Хорошо бы еще фильм перевести на русский. Это метод тренировки энергетических каналов, простой и эффективный, без побочных эффектов.
> Постараюсь видео запостить, если получится.
> Профессор Чжу Цзунсян: 
> — Результаты исследований современных ученых Китая говорят, что человек должен жить 125,150,170 лет. Но этого не происходит, потому что человек на знает и не умеет управлять своей системой энергетических каналов (которые признаны сегодня западной медициной)



Поэтому Китай на 65м месте в мире, по средней продолжительности жизни? )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Китай по продолжительности жизни один из первых в мире, особенно Гонконг (он на первом месте в мире — 86 лет). 2 миллиарда жителей, старение населения из-за высокой продолжительности жизни и ограничения рождаемости.

----------


## Йен

> Китай по продолжительности жизни один из первых в мире


Это вам китайцы сказали? )
В 2016 году они все же поднялись до 54го места, по ожидаемой продолжительности, по данным ВОЗ 
https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Спис...и_жизни

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это вам китайцы сказали? )
> В 2016 году они все же поднялись до 54го места, по ожидаемой продолжительности, по данным ВОЗ 
> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Спис...и_жизни




Гонконг - опередил Японию по средней продолжительности жизни:
http://polit.ru/news/2012/07/26/gonkong/

Гонконг вышел в лидеры по средней продолжительности жизни (86 лет):
http://www.newsru.com/world/11mar2007/dolgo.html

Средняя продолжительность жизни в континентальном Китае 76 лет и постоянно увеличивается.

----------


## Йен

Гонконг - это вообще отдельная песня, мы про Китай говорим, ссылку на данные ВОЗ приводил )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Гонконг - это вообще отдельная песня, мы про Китай говорим, ссылку на данные ВОЗ приводил )


Гонконг - неотъемлемая часть Китайской Народной Республики и неотъемлемая часть китайской культуры. Это общепризнанный факт.

----------


## Йен

> Гонконг - неотъемлемая часть Китайской Народной Республики и неотъемлемая часть китайской культуры. Это общепризнанный факт.


Ну так и говорите о КНР, в данных ВОЗ сейчас Гонконга вообще нет, есть статистика по КНР, куда Гонконг входит.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так и говорите о КНР, в данных ВОЗ сейчас Гонконга вообще нет, есть статистика по КНР, куда Гонконг входит.


Чего вы докопались к человеку? Если лицо "уроните"- то чел- хочет - не хочет- "затаит" и  вас долго "выцеливать" будет по форуму- опытс-с))
Любой человек- стоит иму "вложиться" трудом- ли деньгами- временем- радостью, да ещё и не завершив "миссию" до конца- будет защищать то- во что вложился- с привлечением всех ресурсов своей "древней обезьяны". (что кстати демонстрируют и буддисты- "вложившись"- профессией, или годами- усилиями- деньгами- и защищающие "свой мир яростно"- да-же если их где-то явно ловят на неадекватности надежд))
(кстати "обычная медицина"- реально- то-же "не лечит", ибо до сих пор не имеет концепции "здоровый человек", и живёт сия медицина- "коммерческим устранением симптомов"- где- да, ей нет равных) (что правда не устраняет мракобесия народной медицины- пытающейся играть методами ради прибыли- обычной медицины- т.е. обобщать советы: аспирин всегда от этого, а хе-гу- точка всегда от "этого..))))

----------

Алик (30.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Статистика вещь хитрая.Учтите, что в Китае средняя продолжительность жизни берется на 1млрд 300млн. Больше всех долгожителей в Китае в абсолютных цифрах, на порядок больше,чем в любой другой стране мира.
Собственно никто не заставляет заниматься этой системой. Все сугубо добровольно. Не нравится, не занимайся. Свобода выбора.

----------


## Анна А

Может, гораздо важней не сколько ты проживёшь, а как проживёшь...а точки работают, если этим заниматься как дышать, постоянно. Проверено. 

Еше Нинбо, мне непонятно почему только три точки? Ци регулируется гораздо бОльшим количеством точек. Их много и даже тех, что самые-присамые тоже больше трех.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Записал презентацию, скоро выложу.Но прошу не судить строго. Без особой подготовки, спонтанно. Фильм буду переводить и мы его с друзьями озвучим на русском. Там все объясняется почему и как.

----------


## Йен

Дубинин, если бы "обычная медицина" не лечила, я бы с вами тут сейчас не разговаривал )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Презентация в Чите сегодня:
https://yadi.sk/i/8FT2rWPpxn9r9
https://yadi.sk/i/lAe_pKO7xnCJ9

Небольшая поправка к теоретической части презентации: на каждой ноге находятся по 6 энергетических каналов, 3 из них янские, 3 - иньские. Также и на руках.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.10.2016), Пема Ванчук (01.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Еше Нинбо, мне непонятно почему только три точки? Ци регулируется гораздо бОльшим количеством точек. Их много и даже тех, что самые-присамые тоже больше трех.


Все самые-прЕсамые/рассамые представлены здесь: АТЛАС АКУПУНКТУРНЫХ ТОЧЕК 2.0: поиск положения любой из 813 точек по названию (и наоборот). Ищите? : )

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, если бы "обычная медицина" не лечила, я бы с вами тут сейчас не разговаривал )


Не упрощайте, я сам умер-бы много раз баз антибиотиков и иного... Но, лечит вас сам ваш организм если у него есть ресурсы, когда например антибиотик или хирургия- гормон- комплекс чего-то- устраняют какие-то симптомы. И если это действие удачно повторяет то- что привело к устранению проблемы на долго или на всегда (в результате многовекового отбора- действия сии делились- на верные- "снова в строй"- или не верные- кладбище). У китайцев же подход вообще иной (эффективный или нет с точки зрения наших знаний и умений "военной" медицины- вопрос иной), но у них есть "гармония" элементов- всяких ци- и пр..- что считается здоровьем, а нарушение сего- "не здоровьем"- и лечение соответствующее.. (я их не хвалю, но и не ругаю, но когда они хотят поднять бабла- и начинают с этим совершенно иным подходом- лезть в коммерческий огород нашей медицины (проверяемые воздействия чего-то- тройным слепым методом)- то конечно конфуз получается- типа точка такая-то от рака, а сякая для долголетия..)

----------


## Йен

Средняя продолжительность жизни в мире увеличилась благодаря обычной медицине, пару столетий назад в среднем люди жили по 40-50 лет, умирали из-за банального гриппа, была высокая детская смертность, и народные средства тысячелетиями  не могли переломить ситуацию, в том числе волшебные методы управления энергиями ци с массажем активных точек и употреблением толченого высушеного пениса носорога ). Хотя, как вспомогательная терапия, все это может быть полезным )

----------

Дубинин (29.10.2016), Росиник (30.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вы об этом дедушке Лао-цзы расскажите.

----------


## Анна А

> Все самые-прЕсамые/рассамые представлены здесь: АТЛАС АКУПУНКТУРНЫХ ТОЧЕК 2.0: поиск положения любой из 813 точек по названию (и наоборот). Ищите? : )


Я знаю ) мое послание не об этом было. Нудаладно.

----------


## Йен

> Вы об этом дедушке Лао-цзы расскажите.


Которого мать вынашивала 81 год и родила из бедра сразу седым? Можно еще дракона какого-нибудь поймать и с ним побеседовать )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я знаю ) мое послание не об этом было. Нудаладно.


Анна, в презентации и в фильме с субтитрами на английском (см.выше) дается развернутый ответ на Ваш ключевой вопрос.

----------

Анна А (30.10.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я переведу эти два фильма и мы постараемся их озвучить.
> Эффективность китайской медицины всемирно известна, здесь уже нет необходимости что либо добавлять.


«Всемирно известна» —это не критерий истины. Гомеопатия тоже всемирно известна. Необходимо добавить, что многие достижения китайской медицины были заимствованы научной медициной, и даже принесли Китаю нобелевку по медицине, но это не означает, что все методы китайской медицины эффективны.

В частности, теория энергетических каналов не была признана западной медициной, это ложь. Я на это вам указал, если у вас есть доказательства противного, приведите их, возможно, я не прав.

Рассматривать организм как единое целое —это не обязательно залог успешного решения. В частности, это привело к распространению в китайской медицине таких варварских методов как кровопускание, отца Лу Синя так до смерти залечили, рассматривая его организм как единое целое. 




> Бывают просто врачи асы, мастера своего дела и бывают посредственные специалисты. Может вы просто не встречали хороших врачей?


Вы используете логическую уловку, которая называется «Ни один истинный шотландец». Принимается за аксиому, что китайская медицина абсолютно эффективна, а всё, что свидетельствует о её неэффективности —это не настоящая китайская медицина, это не настоящие врачи.

----------

Росиник (30.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Я спорить не буду, нет необходимости. Доказывать кому-то, что солнце светит ярко — пустое занятие.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Можете не доказывать, но тогда не надо делать ложных бездоказательных утверждений.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Можете не доказывать, но тогда не надо делать ложных бездоказательных утверждений.


И это говорит человек, который владеет китайским языком и живет в Китае! Чудеса, ей богу!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

http://medi.ru/doc/60n0016.htm

*Традиционная китайская медицина в России: от скептицизма к официальному признанию*

Традиционная китайская медицина (ТКМ) – система медицинских практик, основанная на древнем философском учении И Цзин, известна более пяти тысяч лет. Как показал опыт, ей подвластны все направления медицины: профилактика заболеваний, экстренная помощь, лечение хронических недугов. На Востоке сокровенные знания искусства врачевания сохранились в первозданном виде, передаваясь из поколения в поколение. Сегодня феномен китайской медицины - достояние не только Китая и стран Востока, но всего человечества.
Мы стали свидетелями неизбежного процесса ассимиляции и синтеза медицинских учений разных народов и цивилизаций. В настоящее время система ТКМ освоена и адаптирована более чем в 180 странах мира. Однако потребовалось немало времени, чтобы методики традиционной китайской медицины были официально признаны в нашей стране.
Первую «прописку» в России традиционная китайская медицина получила лишь в конце семнадцатого века. После подписания в 1689 году Нерчинского договора в Поднебесную стали прибывать первые посланники от российского медицинского сообщества, основной задачей которых было изучение принципов вакцинации и усовершенствование навыков акупунктуры. К концу 18-го века отечественными специалистами был составлен основной трактат о медикаментах, в число которых входило также множество китайских препаратов.
В дальнейшем история интеграции ТКМ и российской медицинской системы больше напоминает диаграмму стремительных взлетов и падений. Все зависело от политического климата в отношениях двух стран. Однако даже резкое ухудшение отношений между Россией и Китаем, после прихода к власти Никиты Сергеевича Хрущёва, не смогло повлиять на использование методов китайской медицины, эти практики продолжали активно применяться на территории нашей страны. Интерес жителей России к восточной медицине не утихал. В связи с этим появилась необходимость в создании правовой основы для легитимного применения этих практик. Таким образом, можно было уменьшить количество случаев мошенничества.
Поэтому в 1998 году Минздрав РФ выпустил приказ №337 «О номенклатуре специальностей в учреждениях здравоохранения Российской Федерации». Этим приказом общий перечень уже существующих медицинских профессий был впервые дополнен такими специальностями, как рефлексотерапевт и мануальный терапевт.
«После выпуска Минздравом РФ приказа «О номенклатуре специальностей в учреждениях здравоохранения Российской Федерации» наше сотрудничество с Россией в области традиционной китайской медицины, наконец, обрело ту форму, на которую мы столь долгое время надеялись и которой, безусловно, можем гордиться, - комментирует это решение господин Ли Чжэньцзи, профессор, вице-председатель и генеральный секретарь Всемирной федерации обществ китайской медицины. – С начала двадцатого века и по сегодняшний день наше сотрудничество в области медицины поступательно развивается. Благодаря совместной работе российских и китайских врачей появляются принципиально новые технологии в лечении различных заболеваний. И мы рады, что в их основе заложено наследие в области медицины, завещанное нашими предками».
В настоящее время обучение методикам традиционной китайской медицины осуществляется в более чем 30 государственных и некоммерческих медицинских вузах России. Из года в год увеличивается количество академических часов, посвященных ТКМ, расширяется тематика учебных программ по ТКМ в рамках высшего и постдипломного образования.
Врачи, получившие специальность рефлексотерапевта или мануального терапевта, как правило, нарасхват. Их приглашают на работу не только частные специализированные клиники, но и многопрофильные государственные медицинские учреждения.
Важно, что обмен опытом между российскими и китайскими медицинскими специалистами продолжается постоянно. Мудрость китайской медицины открывает новое видение законов болезни и здоровья. Это помогает российским специалистам более глубоко понимать природу человека, первопричины различных заболеваний, диагностировать «корень» болезни. А значит, точно, как ключ к замку, подбирать программу лечения.
В свою очередь, китайская медицина – открытое знание. Китайские специалисты ТКМ не отказываются от современных научных достижений и очень часто успешно адаптируют и применяют их в практической работе. Более того, наработанным опытом они щедро делятся с зарубежными, в том числе и с российскими коллегами. Это и есть живой пример интеграции.
Подобный опыт представляет большой интерес. И к счастью, практическими примерами успешной интеграции медицины Запада и Востока специалисты могут познакомиться в ходе профильных семинаров, выставок, научных конференций. Например, в Республике Татарстан, начиная с 2011 года, ежегодно проводится научно-практическая конференция «Актуальные вопросы традиционной медицины», где российские врачи ТКМ и их зарубежные коллеги проводят обсуждения и переговоры о дальнейшем расширении совместного сотрудничества.
Наиболее знаковым событием для врачей, которые используют в своей деятельности методы китайской медицины, является XI Всемирный конгресс по традиционной китайской медицине, который 1-2 октября 2014 года впервые будет проводиться на территории России, в Санкт-Петербурге.
По словам президента корпорации «Ли Вест», которая выступает в качестве соорганизатора XI Всемирного конгресса, Константина Алексеевича Лузянина, организовать мероприятия такого уровня и масштаба было непросто. Но ключевым моментом в подготовке стала официальная поддержка Минздрава РФ. Господин Лузянин выразил надежду, что главная тема конгресса «Интеграция западной и восточной медицинских систем» и его программа привлекут внимание руководителей органов управления здравоохранения и специалистов российских государственных медицинских учреждений.
«Многие госучреждения, которые в данный момент присоединились к работе XI Всемирного конгресса в качестве официальных партнеров, уже достаточно давно ведут свою деятельность в содружестве с представителями восточной медицины, - добавляет Константин Алексеевич. – Мы надеемся, что проведение Конгресса на территории России поможет сотрудничеству между отечественными и китайскими специалистами стать еще более плодотворным».

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Кровопускание как метод используется в западной, монгольской, тибетской и китайской медицине с древности. Вспомните лечебные пиявки Дуремара. Также использовался в древних Египте, Греции, Индии, Сирии.
http://www.clinica-tibet.ru/methods/krovopuskanie/

http://www.tiensmed.ru/news/krovopuskanie-ab1.html

----------


## Алик

> Врачи, получившие специальность рефлексотерапевта или мануального терапевта, как правило, нарасхват.


Странное утверждение - это разные специальности, мануальная терапия не имеет восточных корней, («Мануальная медицина — это искусное использование рук для диагностики и лечения структурных и функциональных отклонений в различных тканях и органах тела, включая кости, суставы, мышцы и другие мягкие ткани, являющееся неотъемлемой частью полной медицинской помощи. (Признано, что термин пришел из немецкого языка — „Manuelle Medizin“)». https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...BF%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Странное утверждение - это разные специальности, мануальная терапия не имеет восточных корней, («Мануальная медицина — это искусное использование рук для диагностики и лечения структурных и функциональных отклонений в различных тканях и органах тела, включая кости, суставы, мышцы и другие мягкие ткани, являющееся неотъемлемой частью полной медицинской помощи. (Признано, что термин пришел из немецкого языка — „Manuelle Medizin“)». https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...BF%D0%B8%D1%8F


Поэтому на сайте и написано, что информация исключительно для специалистов из сферы здравоохранения, а не для обычных профанов.
Цигун терапия —составная часть китайской медицины, в основном использует руки для диагностики и лечения больных.
http://medi.ru/doc/60n0016.htm

----------


## Алик

> Поэтому на сайте и написано, что информация исключительно для специалистов из сферы здравоохранения, а не для обычных профанов.
> Цигун терапия —составная часть китайской медицины, в основном использует руки для диагностики и лечения больных.
> http://medi.ru/doc/60n0016.htm


Если специалисты из сферы здравоохранения не знают разницы между мануальной терапией и цигуном, то это печально.  В мануальной терапии нет  упоминаний ни о биологически активных точках, ни об энергетических каналах.Первая заповедь врача - не навреди, ещё с времён Гиппократа). Есть области тела, на которые ни давить, ни растягивать, ни скручивать нельзя ( особенно при определённых заболеваниях), но это никак не соотносится с биологически активными точками, про которые тоже знаю, даже, в своё время, сделал прибор для их нахождения. И приятель у меня был , три месяца в Питере проучившийся на каких-то курсах и получивший модную специальность: врач- иглорефлексотерапевт. А я до этого Лувсана читал - и  спросил, как соотносится утверждение, что иглотерапии 20 лет учиться надо и его трёхмесячными курсами. Не помню, что он ответил тогда). Если что - да, я не врач, но интересуюсь ), и диплом массажиста тоже есть, и практический опыт).

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Если специалисты из сферы здравоохранения не знают разницы между мануальной терапией и цигуном, то это печально.  В мануальной терапии нет  упоминаний ни о биологически активных точках, ни об энергетических каналах.Первая заповедь врача - не навреди, ещё с времён Гиппократа). Есть области тела, на которые ни давить, ни растягивать, ни скручивать нельзя ( особенно при определённых заболеваниях), но это никак не соотносится с биологически активными точками, про которые тоже знаю, даже, в своё время, сделал прибор для их нахождения. И приятель у меня был , три месяца в Питере проучившийся на каких-то курсах и получивший модную специальность: врач- иглорефлексотерапевт. А я до этого Лувсана читал - и  спросил, как соотносится утверждение, что иглотерапии 20 лет учиться надо и его трёхмесячными курсами. Не помню, что он ответил тогда). Если что - да, я не врач, но интересуюсь ), и диплом массажиста тоже есть, и практический опыт).


Дело не в этом. Они просто пытаются найти эквивалентное название тому, что есть в китайской медицине. Знаете, как при переводе, переводчик пытается найти наиболее точный эквивалент в своём языке, опираясь на уже имеющиеся термины и понятия.
Разные системы координат, разные принципы, пытаются найти точки соприкосновения и эквивалентные понятийные названия.

----------

Анна А (31.10.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Дело не в этом. Они просто пытаются найти эквивалентное название тому, что есть в китайской медицине. Знаете, как при переводе, переводчик пытается найти наиболее точный эквивалент в своём языке, опираясь на уже имеющиеся термины и понятия.
> Разные системы координат, разные принципы, пытаются найти точки соприкосновения и эквивалентные понятийные названия.


Согласен с Вами, просто у нас пока и к иглорефлексотерапии даже у специалистов в этой области чисто западный подход. Они (судя по моим знакомым) по -прежнему лечат иглами и прижиганиями не больного, а конкретную болезнь. 
А ещё есть модная тема - гирудотерапия ).

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.10.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> лечат иглами и прижиганиями не больного, а конкретную болезнь.


Думаю, что по-взрослому лечить нужно "физику и лирику" одновременно. т.е. психику и тело больного. 
А это - всех нас ))
Вот сколько живу, столько и убеждаюсь, что всё дело в уме, всё к нему и от него...

----------

Алик (31.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016), Еше Нинбо (31.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Все самые-прЕсамые/рассамые представлены здесь: АТЛАС АКУПУНКТУРНЫХ ТОЧЕК 2.0: поиск положения любой из 813 точек по названию (и наоборот). Ищите? : )


В теле каждого человека хранится подлинный драгоценный атлас китайской и тибетской медицины. Нужно стараться протирать на них страницы, чтобы они не пылились. И хранить их на высоком месте.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поэтому в 1998 году Минздрав РФ выпустил приказ №337 «О номенклатуре специальностей в учреждениях здравоохранения Российской Федерации». Этим приказом общий перечень уже существующих медицинских профессий был впервые дополнен такими специальностями, как рефлексотерапевт и мануальный терапевт.


Прошу прощения, был неправ.




> Кровопускание как метод используется в западной, монгольской, тибетской и китайской медицине с древности. Вспомните лечебные пиявки Дуремара. Также использовался в древних Египте, Греции, Индии, Сирии.


Используется не значит имеет терапевтический эффект. Давайте не будем в одну кучу всё мешать. Если даже допустить, что акупунктура работает, это не означает, что от кровопускания нет вреда.

----------

Еше Нинбо (01.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Прошу прощения, был неправ.
> 
> 
> 
> Используется не значит имеет терапевтический эффект. Давайте не будем в одну кучу всё мешать. Если даже допустить, что акупунктура работает, это не означает, что от кровопускания нет вреда.


Тут вообще всё непросто. Я был свидетелем, как по началу нелегально, а потом после 1991 г., легально- тысячи невропатологов и хирургов (в каждой поликлиннике в городах) часто заведующих отделением или главврачи, поокончали курсы игольщиков- прижигальщиков- шеехрустельщиков- ибо время было голодное- весёлое- беззаконное..(сам умудрился поработать без диплома в ведомственной поликлиннике)) Тогда китаёзы знатные приезжали-  профессора..И остатки приличий блюли- на курсы с дипломом врача в объявах принимали (по факту нет конечно- ибо я отучился)). Было забавно видеть, как китайца- сначала пыталась лепетать про пять времён года, про тройную силу нажатий четырьмя пальцами (для сканирования 12 каналов- для диагностики), а потом китайца даже и не вспоминала сию не нужную тему- а просто давала точки от "того-то" и ставила технику тыканья (причём что хотя-бы по началу- что уже это не плохо на живых приходящих к китайцам- страждущих.. весёлое было время.. (рассказывали- что в старые времена- игольщик даже и не слышал о микробах глупых, а перед "тыком"- пациента , сидя на земле- иголки у него в земле аккуратно были воткнуты))..
Так вот, по окончании трёх месячных по (будням- вечером) курсов, вышли и пооткрывали кабинеты- тысячи "иглорефлексотерапевтов" ( терапевтов- рефлексов!! китайца древняя со своим инь-янем и цы- в гробу до сих пор как пропеллер крутится). Так вот к 98 году сии не последние люди на местах (почти в каждой поликлиннике)- усердно рефлексопомогая- созрели до узаканивания сей благодати, а так как год сей был не простой в череде не простых (не до игольщиков было) да и в конце концов- рефлексопомогальщики иглы в автоклавах кипятят.. короче тут оно и случилось..))

----------

Алик (01.11.2016), Анна А (01.11.2016), Максим& (01.11.2016), Мяснов (04.11.2016), Фил (01.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

В Таиланде популярен тайский массаж, говорят - оздоравливает и все такое, можно за месяц в Ват Пхо на курсах серификат массажиста получить. У знакомой тайки мать его очень любила, и однажды массажистка ей сломала тазобедренный сустав.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В Таиланде популярен тайский массаж, говорят - оздоравливает и все такое, можно за месяц в Ват Пхо на курсах серификат массажиста получить. У знакомой тайки мать его очень любила, и однажды массажистка ей сломала тазобедренный сустав.


Тайский массаж полный отстой, согласен.

----------


## Анна А

> Тайский массаж полный отстой, согласен.


Не согласна. умею его делать (вполне себе душевно получается)). Он хороший массаж, пассивная парная йога же. Соглашусь, что не лечебный он ни разу, так, оживиться чуток.

п.с. сломать там ничего не возможно по определению т.к. нет агрессивных давящих движений, массажистка та просто злая была )

----------


## Йен

Давящие есть, не обязательно должны быть агрессивными, просто не рассчитала давление на старческие кости. И это не первый случай, знаю туристов, у которых появились или обострились проблемы с шейными позвонками.

----------


## Йен

> Тайский массаж полный отстой, согласен.


Китайский массаж активных точек из той же оперы )

----------


## Юй Кан

Как бы на полях, ибо наполовину -- по услышанному от бханте Аджана Ньянадассано на ретрите, где тоже народ радостно поставил ребром вопрос об иглоукалывании.
Так вот бханте рассказал, что у него есть друг, тоже монах лесной традиции, но -- китаец по происхождению. И когда у бханте появились проблемы с суставами, этот его друг всё это поправил ему иглами. А потом и сам бханте научился у него немного рефлексотерапии: чтоб помогать себе самому.

А мне в 90-е довелось пройти через иглоукалывание приезжего в наш город и открывшего у нас свой кабинет китайца: доктора Яна.
Очередь в его подвальный "кабинет" была сумасшедшая. Денег за сеанс он брал не ахти как много. Диагностикой никого (включая себя : ) не обременял, как не требовал и справок или выписок из карт: всё -- со слов пациента. Благо, что по-русски мог не очень. : )
Народу в "кабинете" (по сути -- г-образный подвальный закуток, метр шириной и метров десять длиной) было битком: кто сидел, кто лежал, утыканные торчащими иглами. Явился туда и я, вдвоём со своим инсулинзависимым. Заплатил за 10 сеансов и получил наказ прекратить отныне инъекции инсулина. Выдержал -- чуть более половины курса, после чего, поняв полную рисковую бесполезность манипуляций доктора Яна (хотя споначалу было очень интересно : ), прервал это дело, вежливо потребовав возврата денег за оставшиеся сеансы. Невозмутимый доктор Ян враз отпустил мну на свободу, спокойно вернув деньги...

----------

Дубинин (01.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Давящие есть, не обязательно должны быть агрессивными, просто не рассчитала давление на старческие кости. И это не первый случай, знаю туристов, у которых появились или обострились проблемы с шейными позвонками.


Так я и не сказала, что давящих нет ) но они не агрессивные, давление производится весом своего тела, в итоге и ты не напрягаешься т.к. просто опускаешь свой вес на мышцу (не суставную кость!)  и человеку приятно. Очень мягко и деликатно делается всё. После - состояние полета. 
Если исходить из того, что это называется пассивной йогой, то наверно при мастерском исполнении можно сделать терапию, но это высокий уровень.
Впрочем как и во всем. Да, главное быть внимательным к человеку.

----------


## Анна А

> Китайский массаж активных точек из той же оперы )


Точки...Вы просто не умеете их готовить )
Я себе каждый день  нажимаю на несколько, любимых таких )) и эффект есть.

----------

Еше Нинбо (01.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Тут вообще всё непросто. Я был свидетелем, как по началу нелегально, а потом после 1991 г., легально- тысячи невропатологов и хирургов (в каждой поликлиннике в городах) часто заведующих отделением или главврачи, поокончали курсы игольщиков- прижигальщиков- шеехрустельщиков- ибо время было голодное- весёлое- беззаконное..(сам умудрился поработать без диплома в ведомственной поликлиннике)) Тогда китаёзы знатные приезжали-  профессора..И остатки приличий блюли- на курсы с дипломом врача в объявах принимали (по факту нет конечно- ибо я отучился)). Было забавно видеть, как китайца- сначала пыталась лепетать про пять времён года, про тройную силу нажатий четырьмя пальцами (для сканирования 12 каналов- для диагностики), а потом китайца даже и не вспоминала сию не нужную тему- а просто давала точки от "того-то" и ставила технику тыканья (причём что хотя-бы по началу- что уже это не плохо на живых приходящих к китайцам- страждущих.. весёлое было время.. (рассказывали- что в старые времена- игольщик даже и не слышал о микробах глупых, а перед "тыком"- пациента , сидя на земле- иголки у него в земле аккуратно были воткнуты))..
> Так вот, по окончании трёх месячных по (будням- вечером) курсов, вышли и пооткрывали кабинеты- тысячи "иглорефлексотерапевтов" ( терапевтов- рефлексов!! китайца древняя со своим инь-янем и цы- в гробу до сих пор как пропеллер крутится). Так вот к 98 году сии не последние люди на местах (почти в каждой поликлиннике)- усердно рефлексопомогая- созрели до узаканивания сей благодати, а так как год сей был не простой в череде не простых (не до игольщиков было) да и в конце концов- рефлексопомогальщики иглы в автоклавах кипятят.. короче тут оно и случилось..))


Заставь дурака богу молиться, он себе лоб разобьет и другим ноги поотшибает.

----------


## Йен

> Так я и не сказала, что давящих нет ) но они не агрессивные, давление производится весом своего тела, в итоге и ты не напрягаешься т.к. просто опускаешь свой вес на мышцу (не суставную кость!)  и человеку приятно. Очень мягко и деликатно делается всё. После - состояние полета. 
> Если исходить из того, что это называется пассивной йогой, то наверно при мастерском исполнении можно сделать терапию, но это высокий уровень.
> Впрочем как и во всем. Да, главное быть внимательным к человеку.


Я вам факт из жизни тайцев привел, причем местные у местных делают, а они-то уж знают своих мастеров и к кому попало не ходят.

----------


## Йен

> Точки...Вы просто не умеете их готовить )
> Я себе каждый день  нажимаю на несколько, любимых таких )) и эффект есть.


Наличие положительного или отрицательного или побочного эффектов можно определить статистикой на основе реперезентативной выборки.

----------


## Дубинин

> Заставь дурака богу молиться, он себе лоб разобьет и другим ноги поотшибает.


Вы это о ком?
1. О наших иглорефлексотерапевтах? Так они не дураки вовсе- а вполне адекватные люди выживающие на тот момент сообразно условиям и собственному цинизму.

2. О приезжих реально очень высокого уровня китайцах, отсидевших ещё в трудовых лагерях, и приехавших поднять бабла, и немного шаркнув под кровать ногой свою китайскую совесть?

3. О себе- замутившим дело и вложившись усилиями, ни взирая ни на что, довольно неуклюже пиарищем полюбившиеся, ибо назад пути нет?

4.Обо мне? Сие не верно, ибо пишу хоть и глупо, но без азарта  :Frown:

----------


## Анна А

> Я вам факт из жизни тайцев привел, причем местные у местных делают, а они-то уж знают своих мастеров и к кому попало не ходят.


Я Вам Вашими же словами и отвечу: "Наличие положительного или отрицательного или побочного эффектов можно определить статистикой на основе реперезентативной выборки". Если бы таких фактов сломанных конечностей было много, то тайский массаж не делали бы толпы приезжающих туда туристов. Нет ничего идеального и на старушку бывает прорушка )

А по своему случаю, то статистика такова, что когда у меня падает давление или болит голова, то массаж определенных точек приводит организм в норму. По любому лучше  это, а не таблетки.

----------

Еше Нинбо (01.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Некоторые готовы критиковать всех и вся, только не себя любимого. Часто причиной неудачи является наше собственное неправильное поведение, отсутствие терпения, понимания, веры, знаний и т.д. Врач тоже не бог, его нужно беречь и помогать ему.
Сколько моих знакомых китайцев погибло в России от рук русских преступников в 90-е и после! :Cry:

----------

Анна А (01.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Я Вам Вашими же словами и отвечу: "Наличие положительного или отрицательного или побочного эффектов можно определить статистикой на основе реперезентативной выборки". Если бы таких фактов сломанных конечностей было много, то тайский массаж не делали бы толпы приезжающих туда туристов. Нет ничего идеального и на старушку бывает прорушка )
> 
> А по своему случаю, то статистика такова, что когда у меня падает давление или болит голова, то массаж определенных точек приводит организм в норму. По любому лучше  это, а не таблетки.


Можно определить. Только кто эту статистику собирал и тесты проводил, никому не хочется лишаться заработка, тем более от туриков, так же и с точечным. Я знакомых как могу отговариваю от тайского, пусть лучше на ойл идут. Вам помогает - хорошо, а у другого могут боли усилиться и это не статистика, выборка из одного испытуемого не репрезентативна )
Вот, например, глобальные рекомендации ВОЗ по физической активности для здоровья http://www.who.int/dietphysicalactiv...mendations/ru/

----------


## Анна А

> Можно определить. Только кто эту статистику собирал и тесты проводил, никому не хочется лишаться заработка, тем более от туриков, так же и с точечным. Я знакомых как могу отговариваю от тайского, пусть лучше на ойл идут. Вам помогает - хорошо, а у другого могут боли усилиться и это не статистика, выборка из одного испытуемого не репрезентативна )
> Вот, например, глобальные рекомендации ВОЗ по физической активности для здоровья http://www.who.int/dietphysicalactiv...mendations/ru/


Меня тревожит слово "глобальное" ) особенно в рамках "всемирного", а уж "рекомендации" и подавно )...
Йен, Вы же знаете, что не подогнать под одну ВОЗовскую линейку людей даже в рамках возраста, и норма у каждого своя. 

Вы напуганы несчастным случаем в тайском, а кто-то йогу стал делать и повредил связки, спеша повторить форму на картинке, кто- то у обычного массажиста неприятности схватил, не отслеживая собственные реакции тела на чужие руки... и на этом основании ставят клеймо на целом пространстве того, что является только инструментом. Который требует умения и осознания - что ты делаешь, и для чего. И наблюдения за своим организмом. 

В общем, если кто-то съел червивое яблоко, то это не повод рубить яблоню. Вот я про что )

----------

Алик (02.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Врач тоже не бог, его нужно беречь и помогать ему.:


Конечно, врачи разные бывают. И мы, доверяя свое тело им, должны быть осознанны, чувствовать свои собственные  реакции на его личность и на процесс лечения. 
Вот тут Юй Кан говорил про то, что прервал сеанс, и мне это кажется разумным. Если он *так почувствовал*, что "не идет процесс", то не нужно ломать крылья дальше. А иногда только одна личность врача делает чудеса и все получается...Мне это знакомо. 
Все дело изначально в доверии и внимательности к тому, что происходит. Тело не обманет, оно всегда дает правильные сигналы.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Перевод второго фильма о профессоре Чжу Цзунсяне выполнен, осталось озвучить технически.

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Конечно, врачи разные бывают. И мы, доверяя свое тело им, должны быть осознанны, чувствовать свои собственные  реакции на его личность и на процесс лечения. 
> Вот тут Юй Кан говорил про то, что прервал сеанс, и мне это кажется разумным. Если он *так почувствовал*, что "не идет процесс", то не нужно ломать крылья дальше. А иногда только одна личность врача делает чудеса и все получается...Мне это знакомо. 
> Все дело изначально в доверии и внимательности к тому, что происходит. Тело не обманет, оно всегда дает правильные сигналы.


Есть такой рецепт - сосание растительного масла ( http://normlife.ru/tested-recipes/sucking-oil.html ). Так у меня где-то после года ежедневного выполнения этих процедур общее самочувствие стало намного хуже. Но в рецепте написано, что " При сосании растительного масла происходит очищение крови, начинают расшатываться застарелые очаги хронических болезней. В кровь попадает большее число болезнетворных продуктов. Самочувствие, скорее всего, заметно ухудшится. Это нормально. Если нет угрозы жизни, бросать не стоит. Зато, какое облегчение вы испытаете, когда избавитесь от нажитых болезней. Говорят, первой приходит в норму щитовидка."
После этого ухудшения (около месяца) всё, что зарабатывал 50 лет, прошло (субъективно, конечно) - сейчас и вес стал, как в 30 лет, и самочувствие. Так что, на мой взгляд, иногда не стоит тело слушать, оно всегда избегает боли.  А выздоровление и через боль может прийти.

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016), Ануруддха (03.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Меня тревожит слово "глобальное" ) особенно в рамках "всемирного", а уж "рекомендации" и подавно )...
> Йен, Вы же знаете, что не подогнать под одну ВОЗовскую линейку людей даже в рамках возраста, и норма у каждого своя. 
> 
> Вы напуганы несчастным случаем в тайском, а кто-то йогу стал делать и повредил связки, спеша повторить форму на картинке, кто- то у обычного массажиста неприятности схватил, не отслеживая собственные реакции тела на чужие руки... и на этом основании ставят клеймо на целом пространстве того, что является только инструментом. Который требует умения и осознания - что ты делаешь, и для чего. И наблюдения за своим организмом. 
> 
> В общем, если кто-то съел червивое яблоко, то это не повод рубить яблоню. Вот я про что )


Обычно к врачам нужно сначала обращаться, перед занятием физрой и прочим, особенно если есть какие-то заболевания. Моему отцу врач назначил определенный комплекс упражнений, а бег и массаж ему противопоказаны.

----------


## Анна А

> Так что, на мой взгляд, иногда не стоит тело слушать, оно всегда избегает боли.  А выздоровление и через боль может прийти.


Соглашусь конечно, Но Вы изначально были предупреждены об этом, большая разница. И еще было изначальное доверие методу. И конечно, очищение хоть физическое хоть психическое всегда происходит через боль. 
Просто я придаю большое значение собственному уму. Если он "не берёт" метод, ну сомневается, мечется..тогда нужно оставить,не трогать это, все равно пользы не будет. Мысли творят реальность, это тоже проверено )

----------

Алик (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Обычно к врачам нужно сначала обращаться, перед занятием физрой и прочим, особенно если есть какие-то заболевания. Моему отцу врач назначил определенный комплекс упражнений, а бег и массаж ему противопоказаны.


Ключевое слово "если есть какие-то заболевания". Конечно, если что-то в теле приносит сильные страдания, хроника или подобное, то нужна консультация врача. Но..*хорошего* врача. Их сейчас не наблюдается много (имхо).

Родителям одного моего знакомого, который родился с серьезной проблемой сердца, врачи рекомендовали беречь ребенка и никакого активного спорта. Родители все же отдали его в плаванье, бег, лыжи...всю жизнь прожил активно занимаясь спортом, не жалуясь на сердце.
(Умер в возрасте 65 лет ...от любви.Сердце не выдержало внезапного счастья....это конечно к теме не относится и всё же..)
в любом случае физическая активность хоть в каком виде хороша.  а массаж он же разный бывает,есть такие виды, что наверно всем подойдет.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Обычно к врачам нужно сначала обращаться, перед занятием физрой и прочим, особенно если есть какие-то заболевания. Моему отцу врач назначил определенный комплекс упражнений, а бег и массаж ему противопоказаны.


В методе 3-1-2 под цифрой 2 имеются в виду приседания, специально для людей пожилого возраста. Хотя и людям молодым будет полезно.
А метод под цифрой 1 вообще выполняется лёжа. Полностью решает вопрос с бессоницей.

----------


## Алик

> Мысли творят реальность, это тоже проверено )


Мне больше нравится утверждение " иллюзия в мире иллюзий 100% реальна"  ). Реальность - это тоже мысленная конструкция. Естественно, что мысли, создающие реальность , могут её менять.

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Мне больше нравится утверждение " иллюзия в мире иллюзий 100% реальна"  ). *Реальность - это тоже мысленная конструкция.* Естественно, что мысли, создающие реальность , могут её менять.


О, это да. мы все в своих конструкциях и живём...и они к тому же постоянно колышутся и меняются..не заскучать )

----------

Алик (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Точное расположение точки нэйгуань: три пальца от линии разграничения кисти и запястья:

----------


## Альбина

> Есть такой рецепт - сосание растительного масла ( http://normlife.ru/tested-recipes/sucking-oil.html ). Так у меня где-то после года ежедневного выполнения этих процедур общее самочувствие стало намного хуже. Но в рецепте написано, что " При сосании растительного масла происходит очищение крови, начинают расшатываться застарелые очаги хронических болезней. В кровь попадает большее число болезнетворных продуктов. Самочувствие, скорее всего, заметно ухудшится. Это нормально. Если нет угрозы жизни, бросать не стоит. Зато, какое облегчение вы испытаете, когда избавитесь от нажитых болезней. Говорят, первой приходит в норму щитовидка."
> После этого ухудшения (около месяца) всё, что зарабатывал 50 лет, прошло (субъективно, конечно) - сейчас и вес стал, как в 30 лет, и самочувствие. Так что, на мой взгляд, иногда не стоит тело слушать, оно всегда избегает боли.  А выздоровление и через боль может прийти.


А там в рецепте не было написано,что можно масло пустышкой заменить -все дешевле обойдется), и помолодеешь  сразу до зерроу. :Wink:

----------


## Алик

> А там в рецепте не было написано,что можно масло пустышкой заменить -все дешевле обойдется), и помолодеешь  сразу до зерроу.


Зря не веришь - метод абсолютно рабочий. Другое дело, что люди пару раз пососут масло, бросают, а потом говорят, что это ерунда. 
Серьёзные болезни годами зарабатываются, ну и лечатся, соответственно, тоже годами).

----------


## Дубинин

> А там в рецепте не было написано,что можно масло пустышкой заменить -все дешевле обойдется), и помолодеешь  сразу до зерроу.


А вот не факт, что польза только от субъективного "ощупывания себя" в процессе оздоровления- улучшение в следствии этого иннервации и "замечание" в процессе  "лечения" "улучшений" и их последующей воспроизводимости (что даёт очень мощный эффект гормональный и иной). 
Польза может быть и вполне от "вещества" (конечно не имея ввиду безграмотных объяснялок растворения ядов- через слизистую рта"- сие зная работу мембран, соств крови и иное- бред ядерный.. но вот регулярное отделение желчи в холостую, запуганным через разные сигнальные системы организмом и иные воздействия- вполне могут иметь место..

----------


## Альбина

> А вот не факт, что польза только от субъективного "ощупывания себя" в процессе оздоровления- улучшение в следствии этого иннервации и "замечание" в процессе  "лечения" "улучшений" и их последующей воспроизводимости (что даёт очень мощный эффект гормональный и иной). 
> Польза может быть и вполне от "вещества" (конечно не имея ввиду безграмотных объяснялок растворения ядов- через слизистую рта"- сие зная работу мембран, соств крови и иное- бред ядерный.. но вот регулярное отделение желчи в холостую, запуганным через разные сигнальные системы организмом и иные воздействия- вполне могут иметь место..


согласна. :Smilie: .тогда  салат можно слопать вкусненький .(как вот я щас к примеру) ..только там еще и огурец :Smilie:  ( а вы сегодня умный какой-то :Smilie: )

----------

Дубинин (02.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Зря не веришь - метод абсолютно рабочий. Другое дело, что люди пару раз пососут масло, бросают, а потом говорят, что это ерунда. 
> Серьёзные болезни годами зарабатываются, ну и лечатся, соответственно, тоже годами).


ну здрасти- где-ж  не веришь?. наоборот-хочу усовершенствовать и удешевить, а то вижу тайные интересы масляных магнатов. :Smilie:  вот это вообще прочитала ))ржака))" как Серьёзные болезни гАдами зарабатываются." :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> ну здрасти- где-ж  не веришь?. наоборот-хочу усовершенствовать и удешевить, а то вижу тайные интересы масляных магнатов. вот это вообще прочитала ))ржака))" как Серьёзные болезни гАдами зарабатываются."


Ну тогда уж и лечатся гАдами).

----------


## Альбина

> Ну тогда уж и лечатся гАдами).


нет..не гАдами.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну тогда уж и лечатся гАдами).


Всётаки гирудотерапия ?
 :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.11.2016), Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Точное расположение точки нэйгуань: три пальца от линии разграничения кисти и запястья:


Это называется "здрасьте дорогая редакция" ))
Своими глазами видела как говорилось о четырех пальцах и двух, металась в поисках правды, а цифра 3 просто с ног сбила..

----------


## Дубинин

> Это называется "здрасьте дорогая редакция" ))
> Своими глазами видела как говорилось о четырех пальцах и двух, металась в поисках правды, а цифра 3 просто с ног сбила..


У китайцев изначально- в сём ремесле- всё в "цунях" меряют, а "пальцы- есть упрощение- для "очереди в коридоре". 1- цунь- есть мера строго индивидуальная при самонахождении чего-то.. или примерно универсальная - "дай мне иглу в полтора цуня..".
1- Цунь равняется расстоянию между верхним окончанием морщинок, на средней фаланге среднего пальца- если согнуть и смотреть с боку..)

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> 1- Цунь равняется расстоянию между верхним окончанием морщинок, на средней фаланге среднего пальца....


Не поняла, между верхним окончанием морщинок и.....? может быть и нижними морщинками этой же фаланги?
т.е. средняя часть среднего пальца? ))

всё, поняла )


вот здесь написано о 2х поперечных пальцах
http://astrabis.ru/metod/m312.php

----------

Дубинин (02.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это называется "здрасьте дорогая редакция" ))
> Своими глазами видела как говорилось о четырех пальцах и двух, металась в поисках правды, а цифра 3 просто с ног сбила..


Я уточнил в китайских источниках и на основе фильма самого профессора. Наши русские все перепутали, где два пальца, где четыре от лучезапястной складки пишут. Поэтому ориентироваться надо на оригинальные источники. Дубинин правильно говорит про индивидуальный цунь, только он не сказал, что это длина складки между первой и третьей фалангой согнутого пальца левой руки или это ширина большого пальца левой руки.
Да, получается два индивидуальных цуня от лучезапястной складки.

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не поняла, между верхним окончанием морщинок и.....? может быть и нижними морщинками этой же фаланги?
> т.е. средняя часть среднего пальца? ))
> 
> всё, поняла )
> 
> 
> вот здесь написано о 2х поперечных пальцах
> http://astrabis.ru/metod/m312.php


在寻找穴位时，中医有“同身尺寸”之说。每个人穴位的位置虽然相同，但每个人手指的大小、宽度，依年龄、体格、性别而有极大的不同。因此确定穴位时必须用自己的手指。
一指宽——拇指第一关节的宽度，即一寸。
三指宽——食指、中指、无名指第一关节宽度的和，即2寸。
四指宽——食指、中指、无名指第二关节和小指第一关节宽度的和，即3寸。Индивидуальный цунь у каждого человека разный.
Ширина первой фаланги большого пальца — 1 цунь
Ширина первых фаланг безымянного, среднего и указательного пальцев — 2 цуня
Ширина вторых фаланг указательного, среднего, безымянного и первой фаланги мизинца—3цуня. На рисунке все правильно.

----------


## Анна А

> Я уточнил в китайских источниках и на основе фильма самого профессора. Наши русские все перепутали, где два пальца, где четыре от лучезапястной складки пишут. Поэтому ориентироваться надо на оригинальные источники. Дубинин правильно говорит про индивидуальный цунь, только он не сказал, что это длина складки между первой и третьей фалангой согнутого пальца левой руки или это ширина большого пальца левой руки.
> Да, получается два индивидуальных цуня от лучезапястный складки.


Таки 2 цуня, а это да, три пальца если верить картинке.
ну и потом нажимать - не колоть, там область охвата бОльшая. Сейчас после таких загонов с определением этой точеи я просто обязана на ней жени....нажимать на нее каждый день )
http://www.eledia.ru/publ/25-1-0-16




> Обратите внимание, что это всегда левая рука, и точно какие пальцы при каких цунях: 1; 1.5; 2 или 3


левая у мужчин, а правая у женщин, это я вот где-то недавно опять вычитала (горе от ума))
а какие пальцы, это да, надо отслеживать.

----------

Алик (02.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Всётаки гирудотерапия ?


 не могу-живот схватило))

а че?-точно.)) можно комбинаторную терапию под названием "два сосания по цене одного")))придумать ...ты масло сосешь-лежишь,на тебе куча гадов- они тебя сосут....короче-в сосании польза.. и гадам и тебе.
.всем хорошо  и все оздоровились

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> и гадам и тебе.
> .всем хорошо  и все оздоровились


еще забыли про рыбок

----------

Альбина (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Получается, что точка нэйгуань находится на два индивидуальных цуня ниже лучезапястной складки.В этом месте при нажатии должна быть легкая боль.Не обязательно на левой руке цунь определяется. Просто помню шифу говорил про левую руку.

----------


## Альбина

> еще забыли про рыбок


ну это вообще трио терапия)) еще и в соленой теплой  морской воде.. :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> не могу-живот схватило))
> 
> а че?-точно.)) можно комбинаторную терапию под названием "два сосания по цене одного")))придумать ...ты масло сосешь-лежишь,на тебе куча гадов- они тебя сосут....короче-в сосании польза.. и гадам и тебе.
> .всем хорошо  и все оздоровились


Здесь на смеяться, а плакать горючими слезами надо.

----------


## Анна А

> Получается, что точка нэйгуань находится на два индивидуальных цуня ниже лучезапястной складки.В этом месте при нажатии должна быть легкая боль.Не обязательно на левой руке цунь определяется. Просто помню шифу говорил про левую руку.


да, про боль  знаю, а про лево-право, это в смысле на какой руке брать пальцы для определения цуней, но нажимать по моему нужно попарно на обеих руках.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> да, про боль  знаю, а про лево-право, это в смысле на какой руке брать пальцы для определения цуней, но нажимать по моему нужно попарно на обеих руках.


Профессор массирует по одной точке.

----------


## Анна А

> Профессор массирует по одной точке.


имела в виду попеременно конечно, на одной руке потом на другой )
но под коленками вроде одновременно можно

----------


## Альбина

> Здесь на смеяться, а плакать горючими слезами надо.


отчего же Еше? там хеппи-енд.(мой совет -всегда досматривайте действо до конца, сюрпризы... сюопризы....)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В Китае за такое садят в тюрьму.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Измерение тела человека в восточной медицине принято проводить с помощью специальных единиц – Цунь. Это древняя единица длины, официально ее фиксированная длина различается в разных странах Востока и составляет около 3,33 см. Однако в медицинской практике под такой единицей понимают особую меру, различающуюся у каждого человека. Необходимость такого измерения возникла, потому что у людей имеются неодинаковые пропорции и размеры частей организма, поэтому и активные точки у них расположены по-разному.

Таким образом, Цунь в восточной медицине не имеет определенной величины. В сантиметрах он может выражаться различными числами, зависящими от размера человека.

Для того, чтобы правильно указать положение на поверхности кожи акупунктурных точек, нужно ориентироваться на анатомические образования, определяемые при осмотре человека. К ним относятся мышцы, анатомические впадины, кости, сухожилия, сочленения, складки и другие ориентиры. Древние восточные врачи использовали для измерения поверхности так называемый индивидуальный Цунь. Он равен расстоянию между первой и второй межфаланговыми складками третьего пальца левой руки (у мужчин) или правой руки (у женщин). Индивидуальный Цунь можно легко рассчитать также по поперечным размерам пальцев кисти.

Индивидуальный Цунь используется для определения акупунктурных точек у конкретного человека. Это связано с тем, что размеры тела у людей отличаются, и индивидуальная мера у каждого своя. Применение какой-то определенной величины приводило бы к неточностям в определении положения важных ориентиров.

----------


## Уроил Зена

В наше время нет необходимости искать точки цунями, можно искать и электронными приборами, которых много уже, и это более точный поиск. Когда делаю себе ауриколотерапию то ищу точки на ушной раковине прибором.

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В наше время нет необходимости искать точки цунями, можно искать и электронными приборами, которых много уже, и это более точный поиск. Когда делаю себе ауриколотерапию то ищу точки на ушной раковине прибором.


А как он называется. И где его можно приобрести. С помощью электричества на батарейках? Где точка, там ниже сопротивление?

----------


## Уроил Зена

Их много сейчас есть. На батарейках. У меня отец сделал прибор сам, да, по сопротивлению определяется. Но режим  лечения прямоугольными импульсами с быстро сканирующей частотой, что  позволяет точно и автоматически находить частоту точки по пиковому резонансу, эффективность лечения тогда повышается. Но аналогов этого пока нет в существующих официальных приборах.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> имела в виду попеременно конечно, на одной руке потом на другой )
> но под коленками вроде одновременно можно


Лучше по одной точке, так как важно концентрировать на ней своё внимание. Мы не можем одновременно концентрировать внимание на два объекта.

----------

Анна А (07.11.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лучше по одной точке, так как важно концентрировать на ней своё внимание. Мы не можем одновременно концентрировать внимание на два объекта.


Можно рассматривать обе точки как один объект.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Можно рассматривать обе точки как один объект.


Очень сложно, но можно попытаться.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Очень сложно, но можно попытаться.


Не так уж сложно, мы же рассматриваем как один объект пальцы, глаза, руки…

----------


## Еше Нинбо

实践是检验真理的唯一标准
Практика —критерий истины

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 实践是检验真理的唯一标准


Я на основании шидзьена и говорю —это несложно.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я на основании шидзьена и говорю —это несложно.


Махасиддха

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Махасиддха


Вы в момент, когда вещи хватаете или ловите, пальцы и руки по одному что ли осознаёте? Это вы, значит, махасиддха, раз можете одновременно удерживать в сознании больше 7±2 ༌объектов  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Профессор Чжу Цзунсян говорит, что ежедневный массаж точки хэгу является эффективной профилактикой инсульта. А ежедневный массаж точки нэйгуань является профилактикой инфаркта.

Мой знакомый эмчи-лама поехал два года назад в Приморский край лечить людей, сам был до этого здоров. По дороге его схватил инсульт, он впал в кому и перешел в Деважин (Чистые земли). 
Поехали несколько лет назад в Хайлар на места боев с Квантунской армией. Один ветеран разнервничался и вечером у него случился инфаркт. Пульс за 200.
В больнице сделали дефибрилляцию, я с ним лежал месяц в китайской больнице, созвали лучших врачей. Спасли, поправился. Потом ветеран сказал китайским врачам:«Я в 45-ом вас спасал, а теперь вы меня спасли».
Никто не застрахован от болезни.

----------


## Дубинин

"Беспокойство о здоровье действительно вредит здоровью"

----------

Альбина (08.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Профилактика заболеваний —важнейшая составляющая восточной и западной медицины. «Лечить болезнь, пока она еще не появилась». Проще предотвратить, чем лечить. Тем более, что в методе 3—1—2 не используются ни таблетки, ни травы, ни иглы. Нет побочных эффектов, не требует много времени, легок в выполнении, укрепляет здоровье, повышает энергичность и качество жизни. Этот метод —это бесплатный подарок с Небес:
http://www.m-br.ru/articles/profilaktika-zabolevanij/
http://m.goodhouse.ru/health/zdorovy...vsex-boleznej/

----------

Анна А (07.11.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Вы в момент, когда вещи хватаете или ловите, пальцы и руки по одному что ли осознаёте? Это вы, значит, махасиддха, раз можете одновременно удерживать в сознании больше 7±2 ༌объектов


Вы удерживание в сознании не объекты, а сам процесс.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы удерживание в сознании не объекты, а сам процесс.


Ну так процесс —это тоже объект, удерживаемый в сознании  :Smilie:  И можно вовлечь в этот процесс все пальцы, или две точки хэ-гу, и удерживать его в сознании как единое целое.

----------


## Анна А

> Ну так процесс —это тоже объект, удерживаемый в сознании  И можно вовлечь в этот процесс все пальцы, или две точки хэ-гу, и удерживать его в сознании как единое целое.


Ну в общем, да, тоже объект, главное удерживать  :Smilie: 
А точки одновременно нажимать просто удобней, если они парные и можно обеими руками, времени меньше уходит.

----------


## Анна А

> Мы не можем одновременно концентрировать внимание на два объекта.


Вообще то получается, ум четко останавливается, это терапевтично )

----------


## Альбина

> "Беспокойство о здоровье действительно вредит здоровью"


Не читала статью ,но по заголовку-Самое смешное,что так оно и есть .Стопроцентная правда.
Помнится байка про женщину, которой поставили диагноз-рак. Она решила,что- ну рак и рак и ничего не предпринимала. И вуаля-рак чудесным образом исчез.
Лечить болезнь, пока она не появилась -это нонсенс в буквальном смысле -прям вот -отсутствие сенса.,если не  сказать- коллективная паранойя.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не читала статью ,но по заголовку-Самое смешное,что так оно и есть .Стопроцентная правда.
> Помнится байка про женщину, которой поставили диагноз-рак. Она решила,что- ну рак и рак и ничего не предпринимала. И вуаля-рак чудесным образом исчез.
> Лечить болезнь, пока она не появилась -это нонсенс в буквальном смысле -прям вот -отсутствие сенса.,если не  сказать- коллективная паранойя.


Нет.Смеяться до упаду от сосания масла—вот это паранойя.

----------


## Альбина

> Нет.Смеяться до упаду от сосания масла—вот это паранойя.


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  ого...какой я у вас след большой оставила.. :Smilie: надо же.. :Smilie:  даже не предполагала :Smilie:  Еше..ну правда.ну че лечить того,чего еще нет..ну я не знаю...все же индивидуально .. и вообще- как у вас получится торможение коры головного мозга при таком дергании? а торможение -это омоложение. :Smilie:  :Smilie:  не серчайте уж :Smilie: 
И кстати я не смеялась над сосанием..ничуть..а радоваласьь.. а это две разные вещи,, или одна? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Все человеческие существа имеют природу Будды, но она часто у нас затмевается. Радоваться надо когда идут на самопожертвование, либо когда жертвуют личными интересами ради других.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Посвящается всем людям, которые хотят быть здоровыми*


www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQw7kKKPNxE
*Перевод этого фильма на русский язык:*
Вложение 20753



*Фильм о методе профессора Чжу Цзунсяна 3-1-2*
*Как научно тренироваться по оздоровительному методу 3-1-2*

Далее мы начнём определять 3 точки этого метода. Вначале мы определим точку хэгу. Вначале поднимите левую руку. Растопырьте большой и указательный пальцы. Остальные четыре пальца вместе. Посмотрите, между большим и указательным пальцами проходит линия. Вторым шагом поднимите правую руку большим пальцем вверх. На большом пальце можно увидеть поперечную полоску между 1 и 2 фалангой. Затем приставьте эту полоску большого пальца точно к перепоночной линии между большим и указательным пальцем. Затем согните большой палец. Кончик большого пальца при этом будет указывать на точку хэгу. Как её массировать? Не двигая с места кончик большого пальца правой руки, установив его на точке хэгу, разверните ладонь, обняв её левую кисть. Большим пальцем нужно давить вертикально вниз с ритмом одно нажатие в 2 секунды. Раз. Два. Раз. Два. Если у вас нет выраженных ощущений, то нужно массировать точку с вращением и тогда ощущения усилятся. Также на счёт один два. Вы можете посмотреть на картинке путь прохождения канала толстой кишки. Канал идёт от кисти, через предплечье, плечо, затем к шее и потом к лицу. Массаж точки хэгу оказывает выраженный оздоравливающий эффект при следующих заболеваниях: головная боль, головокружения, сухость во рту, боль в горле, высокая температура, кровотечения из носа, зубная боль, болезни шейных позвонков, периартрит плеча, лучеплечевой бурсит, боль в запястье, предотвращает инсульт.  То есть где вы почувствуете ноющую боль, онемение, распирание по ходу канала, там и будет происходить оздоровительный эффект. Если мы будем ежедневно массировать точку хэгу, это будет давать особый профилактический эффект в предупреждении инсульта. Теперь давайте найдём вторую точку. Это точка нэйгуань. Чтобы найти точку нэйгуань, вначале вытяните левую руку. Между кистью и запястьем есть разграничительная линия. Она называется лучезапястной складкой. Сложите вместе три пальца правой руки и приложите их безымянным пальцем к лучезапястной складке на левой руке. И точка нэйгуань окажется на пересечении указательного пальца правой руки и середины запястья левой руки. Чтобы определить её более точное расположение, сожмите кулак и вы увидите две жилки, между которыми и находится точка нэйгуань. А как её массировать? По-прежнему нажимая одни раз в каждые две секунды. Раз, два, раз, два. Чтобы усилить ваше ощущение точки, лучше всего нажимать с вращением влево-вправо. Давайте попробуем. Раз, два, расслабить, раз, два, расслабить. Точка нэйгуань относится к энергетическому каналу перикарда (околосердечной сумки). Он идёт от груди к среднему пальцу. Массируя точку нэйгуань, мы активируем канал околосердечной сумки. Это особенно эффективно при лечении болезней сердца, коронарной болезни сердца, ревмокардита, экстрасистолии, предсердной фибрилляции, миокардита, инфаркта миокарда. Это устраняет функциональные расстройства сердца, блоки в его работе, оказывает лечебный эффект. Кроме того, этот энергетический канал перикарда прежде чем попасть в сердце, проходит через лёгкие. Поэтому он оказывает лечебный эффект на такие болезни как астма, кашель, бронхит, воспаление лёгких, туберкулёз. Для нас здоровых людей регулярный массаж точки нэйгуань является профилактикой инфаркта миокарда.
Дальше мы определим нахождение третьей точки цзусаньли. Вначале посмотрите на коленную чашечку на левой ноге. Ниже коленной чашечки есть углубление. Эта ямка является важной точкой энергетического канала желудка. Эта точка называется точка дуби. Как искать эту точку? Приложите четыре пальца ниже точки дуби. Посмотрите. Затем приложите большой палец правой руки к внешней границе берцовой кости. Место пересечения большого пальца и мизинца и будет точкой цзусаньли (она находится в углублении между большой и малой берцовой костью). А как её массировать? Ухватите берцовую кость правой рукой, при этом не отрывая большой палец от точки цзусаньли. Это позволит вам удобнее воздействовать с силой на точку. И массируйте таким же образом, надавливая вертикально сверху вниз. Одно нажатие в две секунды. Раз, нажимайте вниз. Два, расслабьтесь. Раз, два. Раз, два. Чтобы усилить эффект, особенно из-за того, что мышцы в районе точки цзусаньли довольно большие, массируйте с вращением влево-вправо немного посильнее. Раз, два. Какие болезни можно лечить с помощью массажа точки цзусаньли? Посмотрите на схему прохождения энергетического канала желудка. Этот канал с головы проходит через лицо, шею, грудь, живот и опускается в ноги до 2 пальца ноги. То есть он от головы проходит через всё тело. Поэтому спектр болезней, которые он лечит, очень широк. Эффективен для лечения болезней от головы до ног. Говоря конкретно, массаж точки цзусаньли лечит зубную, головную боль, душевные болезни, высокую температуру,  малярию, ночную потливость, ринит, паралич лицевого нерва, катаральный стоматит, болезни шейных позвонков, ларингит, ощущение удушья в груди, астму, тахикардию, гипертонию, вздутие живота, боли в желудке  (гастроспазмы), желтуху, аппендицит, боли во всех суставах тела, боли в пищеварительной, мочевыделительной, половой системах. В общем, массаж точки цзусаньли имеет лечебный эффект для всех внутренних органов от ног до головы. Поэтому говорят, что точка цзусаньли – это точка долголетия, оздоровления.

Далее мы поговорим о цифре 1 в методе 3-1-2. Цифра 1 в этом методе означает дыхание животом, брюшное дыхание.
Обычным дыханием для нас является дыхание грудью, грудное дыхание. Оно опирается на движения груди. Вдох, выдох. Вдох, выдох. Видите. Оно главным образом опирается на движения груди. Это называется грудным дыханием. Но чтобы выполнить метод под цифрой 1 вам необходимо изменить это привычное дыхание. Нужно. Чтобы ваша грудь при дыхании вообще не двигалась. Чтобы правильно дышать животом, лучше всего лечь на спину. Но этого не достаточно. Нужно расслабить всё тело. Не только нужно расслабить мышцы, но и нужно расслабить сознание, мысли. Это называется концентрацией на даньтяне. Даньтянь – это низ живота, 3 индивидуальных цуня ниже пупка. Думайте о вашем низе живота (даньтяне). Когда вы о нём думаете, ваша грудь не двигается, но вам нужно дышать и при этом типе дыхания на вдохе вы надуваете живот. А на выдохе вы опускаете, втягиваете живот. Сейчас идёт вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Хорошо. Дальше идёт выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох. Вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох. Вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Видите, особенностью этого дыхания является то, что грудь не движется. Дыхание осуществляется только за счёт мышц живота. Когда она делала дыхание грудью, она дышала 10 и более раз в минуту. А при дыхании животом по методу 3-1-2 в минуту выполняется от 4 до 6 вдохов. Такое движение очень медленное. Всё тело расслаблено, грудь не двигается. Полностью осуществляется за счёт движения мышц живота. Такие движения могут активировать, мобилизовать 9 энергетических каналов в её брюшной полости. Во время дыхания животом активируются энергетические каналы, проходящие в области живота. Результатом активации этих девяти энергетических каналов будет особый, выраженный лечебный эффект при гипертонии, бессоннице и сахарном диабете. Мы провели очень большую работу. 5 тысяч человек приняли участие в эксперименте. Как только они овладели методом брюшного дыхания, у них у всех эти три болезни стали подконтрольными. Лечебный эффект составил 95%.

Сейчас мы поговорим о цифре 2 в методе 3-1-2.
Что означает цифра 2 в методе 3-1-2? Она означает спортивную тренировку, базирующуюся на тренировке двух ног. В результате исследований последних двух лет мы обнаружили, что для пожилых людей наиболее оптимальными являются приседания, хотя мы и не ограничиваем использование других видов тренировки ногами. Поскольку приседания не требуют специального помещения и вам самим легко будет контролировать их выполнение в зависимости от вашего состояния, от ваших физических возможностей. Вначале давайте посмотрим как они выполняются. Поставьте ноги на ширину плеч. Тело не должно быть слишком напряжённым. Особенно нужно расслабить вашу поясницу. Тогда вы сможете очень свободно выполнять приседания. Когда я скажу раз,  приседай. Когда я скажу два, вставай. Раз, два. Если у пожилых людей нет сил таким образом выполнять приседания, тогда можно другим помогать их выполнять, либо делать их, держась за батарею, стол, спинку кровати. При этом эффективность для здоровья от такого выполнения будет одинаково высокой. Постепенно усиливайте выполнение упражнения, и постепенно вы сможете выполнять приседания без опоры. Со временем вы почувствуете, что ваша сила увеличилась и вы становитесь с каждым днём всё сильнее.

В целом, в тренировке энергетических каналов 3-1-2
3 – это три точки. Первая – это точка хэгу. Она отвечает за верхние конечности и голову. Вторая точка – это нэйгуань. Она через энергетический канал околосердечной сумки отвечает за грудную полость, сердце и лёгкие. Третья точка  – это цзусаньли. Она отвечает за все внутренние органы всего тела, а также за нижние конечности. То есть эти три точки могут прочистить циркулирование энергии и крови во всём теле.
1 – это дыхание животом, брюшное дыхание. Оно может тренировать 9 энергетических каналов, проходящих в районе живота. Позволяет наполнить вас преднебесной и посленебесной энергией, сделать вас энергичным.
2 - это приседания. Благодаря приседаниям тренируются мышцы всего тела. И оно является защитой от трёх убийц: инсульта, инфаркта и рака. Является профилактикой этих заболеваний.
Система 3-1-2 позволит вам лечить  болезни и предотвращать их появление. Позволит вам быть энергичными, повысить физическую силу. И естественно вы сможете прожить здоровым до ста лет.

*Случаи излечения (почему система 3-1-2 лечит болезни?)*
Товарищ Чжан Янань в основном занимался приседаниями. Это его особенность. Здесь он приложил особенные усилия. Он в основном массировал точку нэйгуань и делал приседания, а также выполнял дыхание животом. - За многие годы практики системы 3-1-2 многие больные коронарной болезнью сердца обрели оздоровление. Можете ли вы нам сообщить статистику по этому вопросу?
- Хорошо. В последнее время мы провели статистику 8 групп, которые занимались по нашей системе 3-1-2. Среди 943 занимающихся было 133 больных коронарной болезнью сердца. Такой диагноз им поставили в больнице. После трех-пяти недель тренировки на наших курсах, оздоровительный эффект составил 98%. Это не означает, что у них у всех изменилось ЭКГ, но как минимум у них ослабли симптомы заболевания и они стали меньше принимать лекарств. Выраженный оздоровительный эффект у этих больных составил 48%, то есть у половины из них. Поэтому наш вывод таков: система тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 может лечить коронарную болезнь сердца.
Мы также знаем, что профессор Чжу Цзунсян в последние годы  с помощью своей системы 3-1-2 практиковал лечение сахарного диабета. Не могли бы вы нам рассказать какой эффект оказывает система 3-1-2 на сахарный диабет?
- Да. Я только что сказал, что наша система тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 постоянно развивается. Например, у больных сахарным диабетом, которые занимались на наших курсах, после 3-5 недель тренировки понизился сахар в крови, уменьшились симптомы заболевания. Таких занимающихся у нас уже несколько сот человек. Я могу сказать, что система 3-1-2 может контролировать сахарный диабет. Западная медицина тоже уже досконально изучила сахарный диабет. Все знают из-за чего он происходит. Кто нам сможет рассказать? Происходит нарушение в работе поджелудочной железы – такова версия западной медицины. То есть она перестаёт вырабатывать инсулин. Либо тот инсулин, который она вырабатывает, теряет свои свойства. То есть сахарный диабет – это болезнь внутренней секреции. Поэтому единственным методом лечения западной медицины сахарного диабета является употребление лекарств для снижения уровня сахара в крови. Вплоть до введения инсулина в тело. Внешний инсулин, введённый в тело, снижает уровень сахара в крови. Это западная медицина. Но по теории энергетических каналов китайской медицины причиной сахарного диабета является потеря организмом контроля над энергетическими каналами желудка и селезёнки. Она также признаёт, что сахарный диабет имеет отношение к работе поджелудочной железы. Но почему происходит нарушение в её работе? Потому что появилась проблема в функционировании энергетических каналов. Каких каналов? Энергетических  каналов селезёнки и почек. В лечении сахарного диабета по нашему опыту применения системы 3-1-2 нужно особое внимание уделить дыханию животом, брюшному дыханию. Тогда будет недостаточно делать брюшное дыхание по пять минут утром и вечером. В случае сахарного диабета вам нужно будет делать его более продолжительное время. Сейчас попросим одного из наших занимающихся, у которого эффект от лечения сахарного диабета был особенно выраженным, рассказать о своей болезни и  её лечении.

Меня зовут Ван Чжанчюань, мне 54 года. Я крестьянин. Я болел сахарным диабетом 7 лет. По радио я случайно узнал об оздоровительном  методе 3-1-2 профессора Чжу Цзунсяна. И я решил попробовать. Я записался в 23-юю по счёту группу по изучению системы 3-1-2. После лекции профессора я узнал, что у каждого человека в теле есть энергетические каналы. И то, что эти каналы лечат болезни. А причиной болезней является то, что теряется контроль над этими каналами. Вернувшись домой я решил вначале пойти в больницу и проверить уровень сахара в крови. Чтобы узнать действительно ли есть оздоровительный эффект от применения этой системы или его нет. Уровень сахара оказался 8,6. Через неделю тренировок по системе 3-1-2 я снова измерил уровень сахара в крови и он составил 6,4. Понизился. И тогда я понял, что эта система действительно эффективная. Тогда я продолжал принимать лекарства. Я боялся их не принимать. На третью неделю занятий я снова измерил сахар и он показал 4,4. Тогда врач Сунь сказал мне: «Ты, наверное, слишком много лекарств съел?» Я не стал ему говорить, что я занимался по системе 3-1-2. И тогда, вернувшись домой и подумав, я понял, что эта система по-настоящему лечит. И тогда я перестал принимать таблетки. Я перестал принимать таблетки и усилил тренировку. Вначале я занимался брюшным дыханием 20 минут. Теперь я стал заниматься им полчаса. Точки хэгу и нэйгуань я массировал 5 минут. А точку цзусаньли я массировал 10 минут. А приседания я довёл до 100, 150, 200 раз. Сейчас я их делаю 200 раз. В день я занимаюсь системой 3-1-2 два раза в день и уровень сахара в крови у меня всё время около 6. И до сих пор я не употребляю никаких лекарств. С 19 января как я начал заниматься в группе по этой системе уже прошло полгода. 
- Я слышала, что у вас кроме сахарного диабета были и другие болезни.
- У меня была бессонница и запоры. В особенности бессонница. Когда я не могу заснуть, я начинаю дышать животом по системе 3-1-2 и через 3-5 минут засыпаю.
- Видимо, система 3-1-2 имеет очень хороший эффект в лечении сахарного диабета.
-Да.
- Слышал, что эта система также может контролировать рак.
- Да. сегодня у нас в зале есть женщина, которая больна раком и которая также заболела сахарным диабетом. Давайте послушаем, что она расскажет.
Я больна раком матки. Им я болею 17 лет. После операции я принимала лекарства китайской медицины. Затем я почти перестала принимать лекарства. Сейчас я совсем не пью лекарства.
- И здоровье в порядке?
- Я считаю, что здоровье нормальное. Мне уже больше 70. Я считаю, что по сравнению с моими ровесниками, моё здоровье нормальное. Не так  давно я записалась в группу по изучению системы 3-1-2. Я получила очень большие результаты. Кроме рака у меня много других заболеваний. Например, сахарный диабет. У многих пожилых есть эта болезнь. Думаю, что сахарный диабет даже хуже, чем рак. Потому что при нём нужно соблюдать очень строгую диету. Нельзя есть это, нельзя то.
- И поэтому для организма недостаточно питания.
- Правильно. Прослушав теорию профессора Чжу Цзунсяна об энергетических каналах, стала практиковать систему тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2. Я начала заниматься в конце апреля. Тогда у меня сахар в крови был 10,08. Через 10 дней занятий он у меня понизился до 8 с чем-то. Тогда я принимала таблетки 3 раза в день до еды. Затем я уменьшила и стала принимать их только два раза в день до еды. Сейчас я принимаю лекарства только раз в день. Сейчас после еды у меня уровень сахара в крови 6,9. Поэтому кроме того, что я излечила рак, я поставила под контроль самую сильную болезнь - сахарный диабет. Раньше у меня совсем не сгибалась поясница. И я совсем не могла присесть, когда меня просили приседать. Когда я ходила в парк, я держалась за поручни. А дома я опиралась на батареи отопления. Через не полных два месяца тренировки я уже могу приседать. Очень хороший оздоровительный эффект.
- Раньше она болела раком. Затем она заболела сахарным диабетом. Благодаря тренировке по системе 3-1-2 она добилась очень хорошего оздоровительного эффекта. Вы не побоялись записать  к себе в группу больную раком? А вдруг что случится?
Да. Я не говорю, что все больные раком, которые у меня занимаются, все перестают принимать лекарства, не делают операций и не делают термопенетрацию. Я им говорю, что то, что нужно делать, делайте. Но все больные раком занимаются по системе 3-1-2. От её выполнения есть только польза и нет никаких побочных эффектов. Даже здоровый человек должен заниматься по системе 3-1-2. Это позволит усилить вашу энергетику и физическую силу. От этой системы нет никакого вреда. Поэтому сейчас я могу с уверенностью сказать, что всем больным раком нужно выполнять систему 3-1-2. Это обязательно окажет оздоровительный эффект на рак, а также будет профилактикой от других болезней.

- Профессор Чжу, кроме болезней, о которых мы только что говорили, есть ещё другие болезни у пожилых. Например, болезни суставов, болезни шейных и поясничных позвонков. Оказывает ли система 3-1-2 эффект на лечение подобных заболеваний?
-Это болезни относятся к хирургии. А гипертония, болезни сердца, сахарный диабет, бессонница – это болезни терапевтические, неврологические. Может ли система 3-1-2 лечить болезни, относящиеся к хирургии? Раньше мы не имели уверенности на этот счёт. Но 12-летняя практика системы 3-1-2 доказывает, что если вы наберётесь смелости постепенно делать физические упражнения, типа приседаний, массаж точек, дыхание животом в комплексе, тогда это гарантированно окажет оздоровительный эффект на любые болезни костей, артрозы, артриты и так далее.
- Давайте посмотрим интервью.

Учитель Фу Гэнсинь: - После того, как я стал заниматься системой 3-1-2 я излечил у себя более 10 болезней. Главным образом – это болезни шейных и поясничных позвонков, а также болезни суставов, артрозы. Особенно моих коленей. Эти болезни мучили меня больше 30 лет. Болела поясница. У меня уже в 72 году выявили при рентгене разрастание костной ткани. Поэтому я часто обращался в больницу со своими ногами и поясницей. В мае 96 года я записался на 6 по счёту курсы по системе 3-1-2. Прошло 6 лет. Благодаря 6-летней практике по этой системе, я излечился от 12 маленьких болезней. У меня нет больших болезней, но эти маленькие болезни тоже доставляют много мучений. Например, болезни шейных, поясничных позвонков, боль в коленях, бессонница, постоянный грипп, воспаление горла, насморк, головная боль очень меня мучили. Я брал на работу с собой болеутоляющие. Без болеутоляющих таблеток всё болело. После начала тренировок на курсах и полугодовой самостоятельной практики. Особенно после того, как я понял, что это очень научный метод, я действительно обнаружил, что он лечит. Мои болезни постепенно пошли на поправку. Я стал более глубоко изучать эту систему. Я регулярно без пропусков ежедневно занимаюсь по системе 3-1-2. Каждый день 2 раза. В книге написано, что нужно в день заниматься 2 раза. Массаж 3 точек проводить минимум 5 минут. Но я увеличил продолжительность. Каждую точку я массировал по 3 минуты. Дыхание животом я делал 10 минут. И я делаю 80 приседаний. За эти годы мои 12 маленьких болезней полностью излечились. Сейчас мои суставы очень подвижные. Шея не болит, поясница не болит, ноги не болят. Раньше у меня были очень сильно опухшие колени. Когда внук пинал ко мне мяч и я в ответ пинал его ему, я плакал от боли. После того, как я ушёл на пенсию. Мои колени очень сильно опухли. Было трудно ходить. Было очень больно ходить. После того, как я стал делать приседания, опухоль на коленях прошла. Уже как 3-4 года они не опухают. Сейчас я приседаю с полной амплитудой.
-Вы сразу же смогли делать глубокие приседания?
Нет, не мог. Я мог сделать только десять приседаний. Сейчас я могу присесть до самого низа 80 раз. Благодаря приседаниям, благодаря тренировке по всей системе 3-1-2 у меня теперь другое настроение, я стал физически сильнее. Я раньше страдал бессонницей с 20 лет. Я спал по 3-4 часа. У меня не  было сил и я думал, что я не проживу больше 60 лет, но сейчас, благодаря тренировке, у меня отличное настроение, я стал сильнее и я уверен, что проживу до 100 лет.

-Часто говорят, что у пожилых людей плохой сон. Думаю, что это не только плохой сон, а бессонница и даже тяжёлые случаи неврастении. Эффективна ли система тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 для лечения бессонницы? Можете ли вы нам рассказать способ, благодаря которому пожилые люди смогут хорошо спать.
- Я тоже не ожидал такой эффективности. Мы занимаемся уже 12 лет этой системой, у нас 5000 учеников. На каждых курсах у нас занимается более 100 человек. На всех курсах в первый день мы спрашивали, кто из занимающихся страдает бессонницей. Обычно положительно отвечали от 1/3 до 2/3 занимающихся. Однако на третьем занятии, когда я задавал этот вопрос, утвердительно отвечали только 2-3 человека. У всех нормализовался сон. Это превзошло наши ожидания. Наша система 3-1-2 в первую очередь решает вопрос сна, устраняет бессонницу.
- Каков механизм излечения?
- С точки зрения теории энергетических каналов китайской медицины бессонница возникает из-за потери контроля над энергетическими каналами. В каких каналах возникает проблема? 12-летняя практика системы 3-1-2 свидетельствует, что бессонница - это проблема тех же двух энергетических каналов: канала печени. На рисунке, посмотрите на изображение этого канала. А также энергетического канала почек. Этот канал парный, посмотрите на рисунок, он опирается на канал жэньмай. То есть при бессоннице возникает проблема в канале печени и канале почек. При этом происходит избыток энергии ян в канале печени, также как и при гипертонии, о чём мы говорили ранее. Энергия ян в избытке, а энергия почек слишком слабая. При такой ситуации энергии инь и ян разбалансированы. Так как энергия (ци) инь и ян разбалансированы, поэтому это влияет на кору головного мозга. На его возбуждение и угнетение. И эти процессы становятся разбалансированными, не скоординированными. Поэтому если вы хотите решить проблему с бессонницей, то это будет очень просто. Вам просто нужно хорошо делать брюшное дыхание, это упражнение. Потому что в процессе брюшного дыхания активируются 9 энергетических каналов, проходящих через живот. Поэтому в ходе брюшного дыхания избыток энергии ян в почках снижается, а энергия инь в почках возрастает. Поэтому энергии инь и ян обретают баланс и гармонию и естественным образом вы засыпаете. Если вы хотите хорошо высыпаться, тогда дышите животом, брюшным типом дыхания. 
- Благодаря вашему этому методу решается вопрос бессонницы. Сегодня у нас в передаче участвует товарищ Ли Шумин. У неё раньше была очень сильная бессонница.

- Меня зовут Ли Шуминь. Мне 62 года. Я страдала бессонницей около 6-7 лет. Последние 4-5 лет бессонница была очень сильной. Мне было очень трудно заснуть и у меня совсем не было сил. По утрам мне было очень тяжело. Днём я была в подавленной настроении, не любила разговаривать, не было аппетита. Когда уже я была в безвыходном положении, подруга посоветовала мне заняться тренировкой энергетических каналов. Она сказала, что система 3-1-2 очень эффективна в лечении бессонницы. Вначале я не очень в это верила. Но мой муж стал убеждать меня и я решила попробовать. 13 июля я записалась на 27-ые учебные курсы. Благодаря лекциям профессора Чжу Цзунсяна я поняла, что энергетические каналы действительно могут лечить болезни. Под руководством инструктора я стала выполнять тренировку по системе 3-1-2. Эту систему я ежедневно делала по 3-4 раза. Каждый раз я её делала очень старательно. Исходя из своей ситуации я усилила тренировку в дыхании животом. Каждый день я делала брюшное дыхание по 4 раза, иногда по 3 раза.
- Сколько по времени вы делали тренировку каждый раз?
- От 15 до 20 минут. Результат был очень чудесным. На четвёртый день мой сон значительно улучшился. В тот день я спала очень крепко. Многие годы я такого не испытывала. Я очень сильно обрадовалась. Раньше если бы меня ночью разбудила кошка, я бы уже не смогла уснуть. А сейчас я снова засыпаю и сплю до 5 с чем-то часов утра. Я очень рада. Сейчас у меня нет проблем со сном. И у меня хорошее настроение.
- Спасибо вам.
- С помощью системы 3-1-2 мы можем хорошо высыпаться.
- Её случай – это типичный случай в нашей практике. Она много лет не высыпалась. На самом деле у нас пожилых почти у всех в разной степени есть бессонница. Но если вы поймёте, что в вашем теле есть энергетические каналы, и начнёте тренировать энергетические каналы, особенно если будете делать брюшное дыхание, то гарантированно будете высыпаться и хорошо засыпать. Поэтому с этого момента мы уничтожили бессонницу.

-Раньше была очень актуальной тема уничтожения бессонницы. Ваш метод позволяет это сделать. И вопрос бессонницы во всём мире теперь может быть решён. Кроме тех болезней, которые мы обсудили выше, есть ещё случаи труднообъяснимых болезней. Не знаю, может ли система 3-1-2 лечить такие болезни? Например, кожные болезни.
- Некоторые кожные болезни. Я не могу сказать, что система 3-1-2 лечит все кожные болезни, я не осмелюсь сделать такое заявление. Но некоторые болезни, например, кожный зуд, наша система 3-1-2 лечит очень эффективно. - Есть случаи излечения?
-Такие случаи есть. Можете посмотреть на экран.

- (Хао Чжунхуань) В этом году мне исполнилось 76 лет. Я являюсь учащимся 3-их по счёту курсов по изучению системы тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2. Это был 1995 год. То есть уже прошло 7 лет с того времени. За эти 7 лет я получил много позитивных результатов. Во-первых, у меня была кожная болезнь, а именно летний старческий зуд кожи. Благодаря тренировке по системе 3-1-2 у меня прочистились энергетические каналы и кожная болезнь излечилась, причём излечилась радикально. Со второго года занятий по этой системе у меня уже не было рецидивов и вплоть до сегодняшнего дня рецидивов болезни больше не было. То есть болезнь излечена радикально. Я в этом уверен. Второй результат – это то, что я уже старик. Мне больше 70 лет. Осень в человеческой жизни, закат. Но раньше у меня была дальнозоркость. Когда я читал книгу или смотрел на что-либо, у меня двоилось в глазах. Благодаря тренировке по системе 3-1-2 моё зрение восстановилось, больше не двоится в глазах. Я даже могу читать мелкий шрифт. И кроме того я могу с первого раза вдеть нитку в иголку. Сейчас попросим почтенного Хао продемонстрировать нам, как он, сняв навсегда очки, вдевает нитку в иголку. Это иголка, а это нитка. Я очень чётко вижу иглу. Вдеваю нитку с первого раза. Мне не нужно второй попытки.
- Очень быстро, я даже не заметила, как вы уже вдели нитку.
- Мне не нужно второй попытки.
- Ушко иглы я вижу очень чётко. А шрифт, любой шрифт больше, чем ушко иглы. Поэтому я его вижу ещё чётче. Поэтому у меня больше не двоится в глазах.
- Посмотрите на эту нить, вдетую в иглу.
- Они настоящие. Здесь нет никаких фокусов.
- Я это видела своими глазами.
- Благодаря тренировке по системе 3-1-2 я почувствовал, что моё тело со временем становится всё легче и легче. Сейчас я могу с легкостью пробежать 10 тысяч метров. Бегу абсолютно легко, без одышки. И после 10 тыс. метров бега я очень спокоен. Система тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 очень проста и её легко изучить. И она очень эффективная. И я уверен сейчас, что проживу до ста лет и больше.
- И я тоже уверена, что вы здоровым проживёте до ста лет.

- Все посмотрели интервью с товарищем Хао Чжунхуанем. Он не только излечил кожный зуд, но и значительно усилил свою энергетику и физическую силу. Только что он сказал, что он может пробежать 10 тыс. метров. То есть его физическая сила позволит ему дожить до 100 лет. Кроме того, он теперь может вдеть нитку в иголку без очков. Это говорит о том, что его энергетика улучшилась, он помолодел.

Сегодня у нас ещё есть один случай труднообъяснимой болезни. Это наш друг по имени Ли Чанчжэн. У него спазм век глаз. Эта болезнь не очень серьёзная, но такие случаи очень редки. Но для него это было очень мучительно и трудно было излечиться. Он поставил под контроль эту болезнь, вылечил её благодаря системе 3-1-2. Ли Чанчжэн, можете нам рассказать о своей истории?
- Меня зовут Ли Чанчжэн (61 год) Я работаю в министерстве космической промышленности. В 94 году я заболел очень странной болезнью. Она называется спазм обоих век глаз. То есть мои веки потеряли над собой контроль. Глаза не открывались. Я очень долго мучился из-за этого. В одной из очень известных офтальмологических больниц нашей страны я прошёл всестороннее обследование. Исключили вероятность злокачественной миастении и опухоли тимуса. И, в конце концов, поставили окончательный диагноз спазм обоих век глаз. Некоторые больницы называют эту болезнь общей усталостью век глаз. Эта болезнь очень долгое время мучила меня. То есть было трудно открыть глаза. Чем напряжённей становилась ситуация, тем трудней было открывать глаза. Даже трудно было перейти дорогу. Эта болезнь мучила меня.
- И как вы решали эту проблему? Раскрывали глаза?
- Иногда я их раздвигал руками. Затем я по радио узнал о системе тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2. Я купил книгу по этой системе и стал заниматься самостоятельно. Занимался я около 8 месяцев. Занимался по книжке и не понял все основные моменты системы. Поэтому хоть я и почувствовал оздоровительный эффект, но он был не очень выраженным. В начале этого года я записался на 23-ие по счёту учебные курсы по изучению системы тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2. В этот раз я очень многому научился и многое понял. Я научился системе 3-1-2, особенно брюшному дыханию и приседаниям. И я стал их делать правильно. И сам считаю, что лечебный эффект очень хороший. В этот раз во время курсов учитель сказал, что нужно найти свою систему 3-1-2. И в зависимости от своей болезни и в соответствии с точками, которые находятся вокруг глаз, я стал тренироваться. Вокруг глаз есть 5, 6 точек: цинмин, цзаньчжу, янбай, сычжукун и чэнци. Эти точки находятся вокруг глаза и их обычно называют оздоровительными точками для глаз. И поскольку нужно было найти свою систему 3-1-2, я в соответствии со своей болезнью глаз, в дополнение к трём точкам системы 3-1-2, стал их массировать. Каждую точку я массировал 64 раза в соответствии с методом массажа по данной системе. Через некоторое время мои глаза почувствовали себя значительно лучше. Глаза стали более влажными. Иногда в глазах не было слёз. Они были сухими. Теперь глаза увлажнились. Раньше я раз-два раза в год болел воспалением роговой оболочки глаза. Это очень трудно излечимая болезнь. А сейчас она сама собой прошла. Сейчас я даже не закапываю лекарства в глаза. Закапываю значительно меньше, чем раньше. В общем, можно сказать, что почти не закапываю.

- Только что товарищ Ли Чанчжэн сказал очень глубокие вещи. Благодаря практике системы тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 люди могут избавиться от своих болезней, а также могут изложить своё глубокое понимание принципов этой системы. Тем самым они обогащают эту систему. Поэтому мы выдвинули лозунг новая система 3-1-2. То есть система тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 непрерывно развивается. И её развитие дошло до сегодняшнего дня, и я сейчас не могу сказать какие болезни эта система не может лечить. Я не могу сказать какие болезни она не лечит. Например, вы говорите, что она не может вылечить. Но через некоторое время болезнь проходит. И что тогда вы скажете? Поэтому сейчас я так могу сказать: «Независимо от того болеете вы или нет. Если у вас есть болезни, включая рак, смело тренируйтесь по системе 3-1-2. Как минимум она не принесёт вреда и обязательно принесёт пользу. Так почему бы нам не заняться ей? Наши предки в трактате о внутреннем Жёлтого императора (475 до н.э.-221г.) давно уже говорили, что энергетические каналы решают жить человеку или умереть и лечат 100 болезней. Наша 12-летняя практика по системе тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 подтвердила правоту слов наших предков, их научность.
- Только что вы сказали, что они могут устранить 100 болезней, а также могут дать здоровье на 100 лет. Каковы основания этого утверждения?
- Это наш опыт, который мы коллективно подытожили. Во-первых, эта система тренировки энергетических каналов может вылечить 100 болезней. Независимо от того болеете ли вы или нет, если вы будете по ней заниматься, вы обязательно получите пользу. Во-вторых, эта система может гарантировать, что вы проживёте здоровым до ста лет. Здесь два основных момента, которые подытожили наши занимающиеся. Первый момент – это то, что благодаря занятиям по системе тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 можно повысить вашу энергетику, работоспособность. Об этом вы можете спросить присутствующих учеников. Это они сами сделали такой вывод. Почему система 3-1-2 может повысить энергетику и работоспособность каждого занимающегося? Кто может сказать несколько слов об этом из учащихся?

- Меня зовут Хуан Шулань. Мне 77 лет. Я являюсь учеником 19-ых по счёту учебных курсов по системе 3-1-2. Я больна раком. У меня слепота на левый глаз, кроме того я болею ревматоидным артритом. У меня ревматизм в каждой части тела от стоп до головы. Также у меня есть болезнь желудка. Кроме того я часто болею гриппом, 4-5 месяцев в году.
- У вас полный букет болезней.
В сентябре 2000 года по рекомендации товарища Ван Чжи записалась на курсы по изучению системы 3-1-2. Через год занятий многие из моих болезней пошли на поправку. Я стала очень работоспособной. Я стала умней. У меня нет старческого маразма. Я стала умной. Моя физическая сила также увеличилась. Приведу пример. Сейчас я занимаюсь танцами. Я танцую по два часа в очень хорошем Восточном танцевальном зале. Я не пропускаю ни одной танцевальной мелодии. И в 3 и в 4 шага, румбу и даже научилась танцевать латиноамериканские танцы. Мне больше 70 лет. Это не просто в моём возрасте. Также я плаваю в спортивном центре для ветеранов. У меня дети уехали работать за границу. А в марте наша няня уехала, она работала у нас много лет. Теперь я сама занимаюсь уборкой. 9 комнат и два зала. Я трачу на их уборку 1 час 50 минут. Разве это не работоспособность?
- Это потому что во время брюшного дыхания усиливается работа почек. После того как активизируется работа энергетического канала почек, усиливается энергия почек, усиливается преднебесная (от рождения) основа организма. И естественным образом усиливается работоспособность и энергетика организма.
- Сейчас специалист нам объяснил, в чём заключается сущность хорошей энергетики организма.
- Профессор Чжу. Пройдя через 10 лет распространения вашей системы, вы теперь выдвинули лозунг новой системы 3-1-2. Появилось слово новый. Можете нам объяснить в чём заключается это новое?
- Она только что уже сказала, что у неё стала сильной работоспособность. Другое новое – это то, что увеличилась физическая сила. Почему увеличивается сила благодаря тренировке по системе 3-1-2, кто ответит? Ответьте, пожалуйста.

- Меня зовут Сунь Шаомэй (63 года). Работаю в академии медицинских наук Китая в научно-исследовательском институте лечебных растений. Я участвовала в 22,23 и 24 учебных курсах по изучению системы тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2. Я вначале расскажу как увеличилась моя физическая сила. Вначале я очень добросовестно делала массаж трёх точек, а также брюшное дыхание. Но самое главное я занималась приседаниями. Как только я вставала утром, я сразу же начинала приседать. Я никогда не откладывала на следующий день. Поскольку я не пропускала тренировок, поэтому моя физическая сила заметно возросла. Почему я записалась на эти курсы? Потому что раньше у меня в руках и ногах правой половины тела было очень некомфортное ощущение. Мне трудно было подниматься и опускаться по  лестнице, садиться и выходить из машины. Я ходила очень скованно. Но после того как я записалась на учебные курсы и начала тренироваться, я стала ходить очень свободно, также как все здоровые люди. Я не только стала как все здоровые люди, но и сейчас я воспитываю ребёнка. Я могу его носить на спине вверх и вниз по лестнице. Кроме того, с ребёнком за спиной, я танцую утром и вечером. Танцую по 10-15 минут, пока он не уснёт. По теории Павлова нужно, чтобы ребёнок спал в строго определённое время. Но под музыку и танцы он очень быстро засыпал. Это также было тестом на мою физическую силу. Мне 63 года.  Нельзя сказать, что я старая. Я могу с мальчиком на спине танцевать. Его вес около 13 кг. Кроме того, я могу целый день выполнять работу по дому. Это свидетельствует, что моя физическая сила стала очень хорошая. Я мою пол на корточках, а не стоя. Я на корточках стираю одежду. Я делаю это сидя, поскольку я изучила энергетические каналы. Какая польза от выполнения работы, сидя на корточках? Это прочищает мой канал думай на спине. Моя физическая сила заметно возросла. Все говорят, что хоть и я выгляжу немного худой, но у меня очень много физической силы. Худощавость – это не показатель здоровья. Показатель здоровья, по словам профессора Чжу, это высокая работоспособность, хорошая физическая сила. Этими двумя качествами я теперь обладаю. Благодаря тренировке все двадцать с лишним энергетических каналов в моём теле активировались, поэтому все каналы в моём теле прочистились. Всё моё тело получает теперь хорошее питание. Поэтому моя работоспособность и физическая сила очень хорошие.
- Правильно она говорит? Совершенно правильно.
- У неё очень глубокое понимание в этом вопросе.
- Видимо слово новое в системе 3-1-2 означает, что вы позволяете другим делать свои новые открытия, проявлять творчество в соответствии со своими реальными обстоятельствами, тем самым развивая вашу изначальную теорию.
- Правильно. Посмотрите, во-первых, ставим под контроль самые различные болезни. Во-вторых, увеличиваем работоспособность благодаря каналу почек и брюшному типу дыхания. Благодаря приседаниям, то есть благодаря спортивной тренировке, все энергетические каналы вашего тела активируются. Поэтому ваши мышцы естественно увеличиваются и развиваются и ваша физическая сила увеличивается. То есть, обретя высокую работоспособность и физическую силу, так о чём вам ещё переживать тогда? Разве не сможете вы дожить до 100 лет? Если дожив до 100 лет у вас останется такая же высокая работоспособность, энергичность, а также большая физическая сила и вы ещё сможете приседать 20 раз, не говорю 50 раз. Если в 100 лет вы сможете делать полных 20 приседаний, то разве вы старый?
- Видимо, тот, кто занимается системой 3-1-2, всегда будет молодым.
- Совершенно верно. Я ещё хочу добавить. В конце концов, до какого возраста должен жить человек? Сейчас наши учёные уже делают прогнозы. Наши учёные-биологи давно уже говорят, что человек растёт до 25 лет. И 25 лет нужно помножить на 5 или 7. То есть естественная продолжительность жизни человека должна равняться 25 умножить на 5 или умножить на 7. Поэтому небом определённый срок жизни человека – это 125-175 лет. Поэтому мы выдвинули лозунг здоровье до ста лет. Это легко достижимо. Те, кто здесь находятся, все могут дожить до этого возраста. 100 лет абсолютно без проблем. Но почему сейчас в газетах пишут о столетних долгожителях. Но большинство не доживает до этого возраста. Какова причина этого? Люди умирают в 70, 80 лет. Какова причина?
- Да, потому что они не знают о существовании энергетических каналов. Главная проблема в том, что они не знают, что в их теле есть энергетические каналы.
- Или знают, но не занимаются по этому методу, не тренируются. 
- Они не знают, что энергетические каналы могут их лечить. И они не знают, что энергетические каналы могут значительно повысить их работоспособность и физическую силу, и они могут прожить до ста лет.

- Вы выдвинули несколько вопросов. Первый – это устранить сто болезней. Второй – это сто лет быть здоровым. И третий – это беслпатно распространять десяткам тысяч семей.
- Правильно.
- Что означает распространять десяткам тысяч семей?
- Почему мы говорим, что все наши занимающиеся системой 3-1-2 должны сделать так, чтобы каждый человек был здоровым до ста лет? Почему? Я вкратце расскажу об этом, отвечу на этот вопрос. Так как эта тема новая и мы о ней мало говорили на наших занятиях. Здесь главным образом есть три аргумента. Вкратце расскажу об этих трёх аргументах. Первый аргумент это то, что тех, кто знает о системе 3-1-2, тех, кто знает об энергетических каналах, таких людей очень мало. Сейчас нас здесь три десятка человек. У нас 5 тысяч учеников. Любителей этой системы насчитывается 3-4 миллиона человек. Но, в конечном счёте, это малое количество людей, меньшинство. Проведите опрос в обществе, из тысячи человек с трудом можно найти одного, кто знает об этом. Поэтому товарищи, которые уже знают об этой системе, должны изо всех сил распространять, популяризировать эту систему. В особенности для членов вашей семьи. Многие из нас уже пожилые. У каждого из нас есть спутник жизни. Каждый занимающийся системой 3-1-2 в первую очередь должен гарантировать, что его спутник жизни проживёт 100 лет. Есть ли у вас уверенность в этом?
- Есть. 
- Обязательно нужно это сделать. То есть система 3-1-2 – это не для эгоистов. Нельзя только думать о себе. Нужно думать также о людях, которые рядом с тобой. Это первый аргумент, первая причина. То есть, людей знающих о системе 3-1-2, слишком мало. Вторая причина  – это наступление старения населения. Все знают, но некоторые не обращают внимание на это. Наши старики же на это обращают внимание. Вы знаете сколько всего сейчас стариков в Китае? Кто знает? 130 миллионов человек. Правильно. То есть людей от 60 лет и старше насчитывается сейчас в Китае более 130 миллионов человек. Через 10, 20 лет количество стариков возрастёт до 200-300 миллионов человек. Кто будет заботиться о таком количестве стариков? Например, гипертония. Знаете ли вы сколько всего человек у нас в Китае болеет гипертонией? Знаете? 90 миллионов человек. Если всем гипертоникам предоставить лекарства, сколько надо их произвести? Поэтому, чтобы решить эту проблему, проблему старения населения и проблему здоровья людей, нужно использовать новый метод, метод энергетических каналов. Это две причины, два аргумента. Товарищи, которые знают об этой системе, должны всеми силами распространять её. Чтобы создать счастливую старость для всех пожилых людей нашего общества.
- То есть профессор Чжу Цзунсян ставит нам задачу не только самим быть здоровым, но и повести за собой людей, которые находятся вокруг нас. Чтобы они все стали тренироваться по системе 3-1-2. Чтобы своим влиянием увлечь за собой ещё больше людей. Сегодня мы выслушали многих занимающихся системой 3-1-2, их понимание этой системы, а также выслушали ваши теоретические положение о новой системе 3-1-2. Можете ли вы подвести итог нашей встречи?
- Давайте ещё раз посмотрим на экран. В особенности наш девиз:

*Устранить 100 болезней 百病除
Быть сто лет здоровым 百岁康
Бесплатно распространять для всех 传万家*

Это подытоживает главный смысл новой системы 3-1-2.
Благодаря нашей совместной 12-летней практике этой системы, непрерывного лечения себя от болезней, мы постоянно подводим итоги нашего опыта. И итог этого опыта излагается в этих трёх фразах, в этом девизе. Новая система 3-1-2 вкратце описывается этими тремя фразами девиза.
Первая фраза – это устранить 100 болезней.

Вы только что слышали, что тренировка по этой системе оказывает оздоровительный эффект на самые разные болезни. Поэтому мы говорим устранить 100 болезней. То есть нужно опираться на свою новую систему 3-1-2. Это очень важный момент, ключевой. Устранив 100 болезней (все болезни), вы сможете прожить до 100 лет. И в заключение мы говорим, что одной из важных составляющих нашей системы является бесплатное распространение этой системы для всех окружающих. Не только мы любители системы 3-1-2 должны ею заниматься, мы также должны её распространять для людей, которые нас окружают. Мы должны её распространить для всех горожан Пекина, для всех наших друзей, а также для наших друзей за границей, для всех иностранцев. Нужно распространять драгоценное сокровище нашей китайской нации.
- Хорошо, друзья. Сегодня мы заканчиваем обсуждение новой системы тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2. Желаю, чтобы система профессора Чжу Цзункана принесла здоровье как можно большему количеству людей. Пусть как можно больше людей изучают, познают и принимают на вооружение эту систему, чтобы, как говорит профессор Чжу Цзунсян, мы устранили 100 болезней, жили здоровыми до ста лет и бесплатно распространяли эту систему для всех людей!
Спасибо.

----------

Анна А (10.11.2016), Ануруддха (10.11.2016), Бо (11.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Обычным дыханием для нас является дыхание грудью, грудное дыхание. Оно опирается на движения груди. Вдох, выдох. Вдох, выдох. Видите. Оно главным образом опирается на движения груди. Это называется грудным дыханием. Но чтобы выполнить метод под цифрой 1 вам необходимо изменить это привычное дыхание. Нужно. Чтобы ваша грудь при дыхании вообще не двигалась. Чтобы правильно дышать животом, лучше всего лечь на спину. Но этого не достаточно. Нужно расслабить всё тело. Не только нужно расслабить мышцы, но и нужно расслабить сознание, мысли. Это называется концентрацией на даньтяне. Даньтянь – это низ живота, 3 индивидуальных цуня ниже пупка. Думайте о вашем низе живота (даньтяне). Когда вы о нём думаете, ваша грудь не двигается, но вам нужно дышать и при этом типе дыхания на вдохе вы надуваете живот. А на выдохе вы опускаете, втягиваете живот. Сейчас идёт вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Хорошо. Дальше идёт выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох. Вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох, выдох. Вдох, вдох, вдох, вдох. Видите, особенностью этого дыхания является то, что грудь не движется. Дыхание осуществляется только за счёт мышц живота. Когда она делала дыхание грудью, она дышала 10 и более раз в минуту. А при дыхании животом по методу 3-1-2 в минуту выполняется от 4 до 6 вдохов. Такое движение очень медленное. Всё тело расслаблено, грудь не двигается. Полностью осуществляется за счёт движения мышц живота. Такие движения могут активировать, мобилизовать 9 энергетических каналов в её брюшной полости. Во время дыхания животом активируются энергетические каналы, проходящие в области живота. Результатом активации этих девяти энергетических каналов будет особый, выраженный лечебный эффект при гипертонии, бессоннице и сахарном диабете. Мы провели очень большую работу. 5 тысяч человек приняли участие в эксперименте. Как только они овладели методом брюшного дыхания, у них у всех эти три болезни стали подконтрольными. Лечебный эффект составил 95%.


Интересно, что такое дыхание хорошо коррелирует с дыханием по Бутейко, не дословно но весьма похоже - уменьшение глубины дыхания за счет расслабления мышц диафргамы. И есть такие же практические выводы о лечении гипертонии, диабета и других болезней. Объясняется это правда не энергетическими каналами, а биохимическими реакциями. При поверхностном расслабленном дыхании в артериальной крови повышается процент углекислого газа, которого в норме должно около 7%. Углекислый газ в крови помогает кислороду отделяться от гемоглобина - эффект Вериго-Бора (гемоглобин является переносчиком кислород к тканям организма), поэтому чем выше содержание углекислого газа тем больше кислорода участвует в дыхании клеток и тем лучше обмен веществ. А восстановленный обмен веществ способствует восстановлению всего организма. В общем современный человек живет в состоянии гипоксии и обычное и тем более глубокое дыхание, как ни парадоксально, только усугубляет ситуацию.

Физические упражнения типа приседаний также способствуют повышению углекислого газа в крови, только нужно стараться дышать при этом не глубоко и всегда через нос.

----------

Анна А (10.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (10.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Интересно, что такое дыхание хорошо коррелирует с дыханием по Бутейко, не дословно но весьма похоже - уменьшение глубины дыхания за счет расслабления мышц диафргамы. И есть такие же практические выводы о лечении гипертонии, диабета и других болезней. Объясняется это правда не энергетическими каналами, а биохимическими реакциями. При поверхностном расслабленном дыхании в артериальной крови повышается процент углекислого газа, которого в норме должно около 7%. Углекислый газ в крови помогает кислороду отделяться от гемоглобина - эффект Вериго-Бора (гемоглобин является переносчиком кислород к тканям организма), поэтому чем выше содержание углекислого газа тем больше кислорода участвует в дыхании клеток и тем лучше обмен веществ. А восстановленный обмен веществ способствует восстановлению всего организма. В общем современный человек живет в состоянии гипоксии и обычное и тем более глубокое дыхание, как ни парадоксально, только усугубляет ситуацию.
> 
> Физические упражнения типа приседаний также способствуют повышению углекислого газа в крови, только нужно стараться дышать при этом не глубоко и всегда через нос.


На самом деле дыхание животом по методу профессора Чжу является более глубоким, чем обычное диафрагменное, грудное дыхание. Оно более глубокое и более редкое, чем обычное. И при нем происходит более интенсивное насыщение кислородом. Так что это разные методы. Метод гипоксии более близок к хатха-йоге.

----------

Анна А (10.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Книга профессора Чжу Цзунсяна "Оздоровительный метод тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2" на китайском языке (2004г.):*

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Курсы по изучению метода тренировки энергетических каналов 3-1-2 пройдут с 3-ей декады декабря  2016 по 2-ую декаду января 2017 под руководством 94-летнего профессора Чжу Цзунсяна в Пекине по адресу:

地点：北京市海淀区紫竹院路1号
             人济山庄 4号楼2604室

内容
1、什么是经络？
2、经络是怎么证实的？
3、什么是312经络锻炼法？
4、312防治各种疾病。
5、如何找到自己的312
6、考试和总结
7、拜师和颁发传承人证书
8、与恩师、师母合影
9、全体传承人合影
10、结业宴

----------

